# Volkswagen Bulli Concept



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

We are here at the Geneva Auto Show where Volkswagen has unveiled one of their concepts tonight at a private event - the Bulli Concept. In Germany, Bulli is the common nickname for the original Microbus and as you can see, this concept was obviously built in the same spirit. With two-tone paint, upright styling and loads of other retro touches, VW set out to create something with a nod to the past, but with the latest in technology and economy. We know what you're thinking - we've been down this road before and VW is teasing us once again. Well, maybe...

*FULL STORY and GALLERY*


----------



## GolfMKIV (Apr 14, 2002)

I like the outside, but the seats look painful!


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

x2 - the outside is pretty cool - but yeah the inside is pretty plain


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

I would buy one in a heart beat this thing looks awesome!


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't believe it for a second.


----------



## snailc (Mar 23, 2004)

really nice look, make it a little longer and change the seating and i'll take one.


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

I want it i love it i want it pleas build it i want it ill buy it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

PS: why is it that the only nice looking ne VWs are the ones that would fall under the SUV catigory? minus the NCC which future is TBA


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

snailc said:


> really nice look, make it a little longer and change the seating and i'll take one.


Yeah, it's actually pretty small - probably designed with Europe and the world market in mind - but would still fit the urban US market.

I like the versatility.

Here is a size comparison:


______ Golf ____ Bulli ___ Kia Soul _____

length	4.199 m || 3.99 || 4.105

width	1.786 m || 1.75 || 1.79

height	1.512 m || 1.70 || 1.61

wheel base	2.578 m || 2.62 || 2.55

track front/rear	1.541/1.514 m || 1.50/1.50 || 1.57/1.58

weight	~3,000 lbs || 3,150 || ~2,800


----------



## M.Klapp (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll Take 2 Please


----------



## Mr.GcoRrAdO (Jul 10, 2009)

This is definitely a Bi**hin new school dub.. I love the interior, there is soo much space! Even though the seats don't look as comfortable as my Recaro Trophy's, I still love it and would haul my family in this.
:snowcool:


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Wow. I have not been a fan of their recent offerings.

This looks good, AND I could see it being a useful vehicle.

I mean these days a newly introduced VW that I both could use, and like is almost surprising.

:beer:


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Not so sure. I've been hoping the Microbus concept would finally come out on the new US Passat platform with a full 6-8 seats. This is still a 4 seater for all intents and purposes, and doesn't stand to replace the Routan. While it is very cool, and I could see it fitting my daily driver needs, it isn't the "family van" I wish they would make. Chrysler is a stop-gap at best, and I am saying that as an owner of a Routan SEL!! 

VW, I love the concept as a Golf alternative but PLEASE BUILD A REAL MINIVAN!!!! I don't want a Chrysler, or a Toyota, or a Honda. I WANT A VW!!


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

Needs to be a bit larger for the NA market and I imagine there would be at least a couple engine options. For the traditional nuclear family of 4, this could be an appealing option. I'd hit it. :beer:


----------



## Lairdboy GTI (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been waiting for the return of the microbus for what seems forever but this, as cool as it seems, sorta reminds me of a scion / cube / mini clubman / element type more than a VW Bus.. More retro details would be nice. Interior looks simple and the fold down seats make it a good hauler but I must agree that the seats look uncomfortable. Thank you for keeping the dream alive..


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring. 

Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

where do i sign up:thumbup:


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

definition56 said:


> Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring.
> 
> Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.


EXACTLY!!! $40K is not too much if this car was built...


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

You can't do any bang bus activity in the rear bench it looks like...


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

OK, VW...thats interesting and pretty cool as a four passenger vehicle. Nice job - you've got my attention. Now...quit screwing around and make an affordable bus (Bulli). No more "German production cost" or "chicken tax" problems to stop you. Make it cool. Make it in Chattanooga affordably...and define a segment.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

i love it.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes, it looks nice. But is this a real "concept" if it's just a bunch of computer drawings? I mean don't most photochop folks create the same thing every day? In other words, is this something they're going to do as a concept vehicle or just some pics to keep our whistles wet for the time being?


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

Six passenger configuration? Neat.

I like the look of this car. Looks UP ish ... no?

But they're saying existing transverse engine platform, is that MQB?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

definition56 said:


> Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring.
> 
> Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.


Exactly... thanks for saving me the trouble of looking for the picture of it. :thumbup:


----------



## goacom (Mar 3, 1999)

Congrats to VW for realizing their horrible mistake in the Routan ... so why did they come up with a PT clone instead?
Please give us a real Microbus instead. The 2001 version fits the bill and it looks avantgarde even today.


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

would really like it if i could tow something with it, i like the idea of the electric engine but how about a petrol/diesel option too? i know its a concept but im just saying..

oh and starting under 20k would be nice


----------



## 1vwjunkie (Jun 26, 2010)

*Love it*

Sign me up! How about a retro 21window deluxe?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

comcf said:


> Yes, it looks nice. But is this a real "concept" if it's just a bunch of computer drawings? I mean don't most photochop folks create the same thing every day? In other words, is this something they're going to do as a concept vehicle or just some pics to keep our whistles wet for the time being?


http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/gal...en-bulli-concept-014.jpg&start=&dispsize=1024


----------



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

Do it do it do it do it!! I'll buy one in a heartbeat. Of course, we know what is likely to happen in production. They'll change it and it won't be as cool. The interior will be completely different, and the exterior won't be as aggressive, and won't be as cool. Look at the CC concept and the actual production car. But, if they make it and it looks like this, and they make the seats look more comfortable for a fat old guy like me, then I'd be all over this. Trade in my TDI and my Tiguan, and start making payments. Hands down. And I agree with an earlier post too. We need something like this in America. The Routan is absolutely HORRIBLE!!!!!! What a rip off! I didn't want a Caravan or anything that Dodge makes. Slapping a VW badge on it doesn't make it good. It just makes it a hunk of junk AND a joke. Anyhow, bring on the Bulli. I'm all over it if it comes out and looks this good. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## green_bus_driver (Mar 15, 2007)

*Really!*

Love the idea, but can they make it a little bigger. Something we could actualy use. I mean, I would buy this in a heart beat if it was something I could use for something other than just driving me and my friends to dinner. My old '71 still can do that and take me camping or to the Home Depot to get a few sheets of 8"X4" plywood. WTF Why can't they get this right.


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

I think the smaller size is more economical to build for VW. 

I would buy one no problem

*VW Stop Teasing the U.S. Market and bring something here NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

*

And I loved the Microbus concept as well.. 

I'll take either one just do us Americans a favor and give us something that the European market doesn't have.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarkBlauGti (Apr 7, 2003)

goacom said:


> Congrats to VW for realizing their horrible mistake in the Routan ... so why did they come up with a PT clone instead?
> Please give us a real Microbus instead. The 2001 version fits the bill and it looks avantgarde even today.


I was thinking more along the lines of the Honda Element. It has similar features as the Bulli concept such as the utility floor and simplistic look. Not a fan.


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

more room!........sliding doors in the back......do something with the interior (looks like the bed I slept on at an austrian university in vienna for 5 bucks a night)

did the acutally LOOK at the MAZDA5?...........it's PRACTICAL and USEFUL as a people carrier and cargo hauler.......you would think the germans would intergate those ideas into their cars as they are practical.............that's why wagons STILL sell in europe 
this car looks sort of cool BUT IT"S TOO SMALL to be of any use!......HELLO.......
I'b be all over a sharon #1 if you could get one in the US and #2 it had sliding back doors.........but I'm sort of a practical person when it comes to cars........the need to do something besides seat people


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Styling and design is spot on. It would be nice to see them revive the original T1 colors. I liked the dark green and white.

Size is okay for the electric, but the ICE powered versions should be bigger.

The original Mircobus concept was pretty good, but looks too much like a locomotive from the front. Let the Bulli design team rework it and it would be ready to sell.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I did not take the time to read every comment that proceeded me... I read enough to see it is pretty much like any other concept or new product anouncement. Since VWoA is reading this and wants to see what people opinions are, here is my honest opinion and $.02 ...

I realize this is a concept and the interior is most likely FAR from the final interior which will most likely be in line with the rest of the lineup. :thumbup: Moving on from the interior, I don't think the exterior is bad, but could use some tweeking. The fog lights look far too large and jump out at you. Increase the rear overhang slightly to increase interior cargo room. Add the skylights from the Space Up! Blue (yes, I see the foundation of this vehicle ) Sliding doors... maybe, maybe not? Price it right!
OFFER AN OPTIONAL TDI WITH MANUAL TRANSMISSION!!!

Me personally, I recently got a Routan to cover the times I need the extra seats or extra cargo room, so someday in a few years I might look to this to replace my Jetta Wagon. :wave:

P.S. Be sure to follow this with a (matching?) minivan with sliding doors, third row seating and stowable second row seating. TIA eace:


----------



## buchanro (Jan 21, 2000)

*Swing and a miss*



prettygood said:


> Not so sure. I've been hoping the Microbus concept would finally come out on the new US Passat platform with a full 6-8 seats. This is still a 4 seater for all intents and purposes, and doesn't stand to replace the Routan. While it is very cool, and I could see it fitting my daily driver needs, it isn't the "family van" I wish they would make. Chrysler is a stop-gap at best, and I am saying that as an owner of a Routan SEL!!
> 
> VW, I love the concept as a Golf alternative but PLEASE BUILD A REAL MINIVAN!!!! I don't want a Chrysler, or a Toyota, or a Honda. I WANT A VW!!


I'm right there with you. I need room for a family of four plus a large dog and enough luggage for a week-long vacation. Two extra seats in the floor for carpooling would be handy, too. This can't come close to getting the job done. The Bulli is nothing more than the world's most well art-directed Scion xB with an iPad in the dash. VW, build the 2001 Microbus concept. You're the only company in the world with a cool minivan in your DNA. It's time to build another one.


----------



## kgarr (Oct 19, 2003)

Iron Man?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

nissan cube (10-11), scion xb (04-present), chev hhr (05-present), chrysler pt cruiser (00-10), kia soul (10-present). Volkswagen is only a few years behind on this concept.

Some have sold really well... when I saw the Nissan Cube in Japan in 04 if they were available stateside I would have bought one as soon as we got home. 

Yes it could cut into golf/jetta and tiguan sales bit if vw wants to reach their sales goals they are going to have to do it with innovation and well packaged cars. Cars like the mk6 jetta although may appeal to many non-vw drivers based on low cost. I for one would rather pay the price to have a decent dash and non-plastic door panels. I recently turned in a leased 09 Jetta Tdi and bought a 00 Golf 4dr 1.8t. I paid less for it than the lease would cost me on a brand new Jetta and I will have a nicer equipped car. 

I believe Vw needs to step up and start being smart about the cars they offer in the North American market. 

Golf 3 options 2.0l gas, 2.0l tdi and 2.0l tsi in the gti. drop the 2.5 cause most people with a rabbit would rather have the fuel economy than the increase in power and fuel consumption. 

Jetta 2.5l, 2.0 tdi and 2.0tsi in the gli

Jetta Wagon 2.0l tdi and 2.0 tsi

Routan discontinue when the 3 year contact is up with Chrysler. loads of $$ you made after spending $100 million or whatever on the suspension tuning to make it drive and feel like a vw.... idiots. Bring the T5 over in select options what would it cost 10k more than the Routan? 

Tiguan 2.0 tsi and 2.0l tdi both with the option for 4 motion. give us something diesel and 4 motion besides the Touareg

Eos keep the same

Touareg keep the same... maybe the gold package and spiff a few for rappers videos....

Bring over a small car of some sort to compete with Kia, Honda, Hyundai cars. Why cheapen the cars we already have to compete? Bring over the Polo/Lupo if you want to go after the price point of the cheaper cars and sell it as a budget car and keep the Golf and Jetta as "Value Added" cars.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

prettygood said:


> EXACTLY!!! $40K is not too much if this car was built...


Absolutely not, I hate to say it but I'd pay $50+ for the OG microbus concept. :laugh: My wife and I have wanted one since it was first revealed. I've got kids and I need room. The T-Reg is too small inside for 2 dogs, 2 kids under 3 yrs old with kid stuff, and the Tiquan is a waste of my time. The Routan for me is a not even an option 'cause it's ugly and not a VW IMO(sorry Chrysler). I've been a VW guy all my life and it's getting time to get rid of my jetta wagon.......Please don't make me buy a Toyota or a Honda....or god forbid a 12mpg American SUV.


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

50k for a minivan?? bulli is sweet, microbus is cool, but 50k for a minivan.. idk. i couldnt.


----------



## lava3.2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Build it and i will buy it!*

This is awesome! I love every bit of it. VW PLEASE BUILD THIS and don't flake out like the last time!


----------



## alvint_vw (Jun 6, 2003)

Love my T4, mostly the space..Sorry this too small as a replacement. 
Look forward to the design changes for production...


----------



## RiGoR (Jan 26, 2000)

Wasn't even thinking about anything van or wagon like for my next car, but this thing is is interestingly cool. This retro vibe but yet sharp, modern feel to it. Dig the ever so slight futuristic front end to it.

Now just don't under power it & I'll give you 2 thumbs up.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Saw some pictures of this a while ago, but it was set up as a Taxi...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

a2lowvw said:


> Golf 3 options 2.0l gas, 2.0l tdi and 2.0l tsi in the gti. drop the 2.5 cause most people with a rabbit would rather have the fuel economy than the increase in power and fuel consumption.


You do realize those two engines get virtually the same fuel economy? The 2.5 is rated _better_ with the AT, which accounts for most sales: 24/31 versus 23/29 for the 2.slow. The 2.slow lowers the price, but the 2.5 is a much, much better engine in all other aspects.

Also, VW has already said other engines (than EV) can be easily fitted.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

mauslick said:


> did the acutally LOOK at the MAZDA5?...........it's PRACTICAL and USEFUL as a people carrier and cargo hauler.......you would think the germans would intergate those ideas into their cars as they are practical.............


It's a completely different niche than the Mazda5. VW already has the Touran and Sharan on both sides of the Mazda5. That category doesn't sell in the US - the only decent sales are in the full-size "mini"vans. This car is smaller than a Golf (except for height), as I pointed out above. It's a very versatile city car that can easily transport most of your Home Depot needs, a bicycle or two, and still carry the kid and both parents at the same time. Or, both kids and nana and grandpa, in a pinch. As an EV it would not be affordable except for affluent early adapters, but with a small TDI and/or TSI (1.4T to 1.8T) it would be great in the US market. 

From looking at the pixels, I think it may need better aerodynamics to get better highway mileage, though.



goacom said:


> Congrats to VW for realizing their horrible mistake in the Routan ... so why did they come up with a PT clone instead?


1) What makes you think the Routan was a mistake?
2) What makes you think this has anything to do with a van?

The Routan deal was made to warm up customers to the idea that VW will sell a minivan again, in the US, and to bring in showroom traffic. Which it both achieved. On top, it even sells reasonably well (more than either Golf, GTI, or Passat in 2010).



PSU said:


> Saw some pictures of this a while ago, but it was set up as a Taxi...


Eh, I guess there must be 4-5 different versions of Up! concept-derivatives...


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

This concept is right on with the times... Toyota killed it with the XB and now Nissan and the Cube, Kia with the soul.. I doubt anybody is going to trade in their XB though.. maybe a small few because of the Bulli's look... I personally would trade in my XB if I had one.. And if the Bulli does show it's face here please please have a * TDI* option. 

I don't know how true it was about the microbus, but I did remember reading on the Vortex that they canned it because of the costs of making the body panels etc.


----------



## jordan_fehlman (Jul 10, 2006)

I love it! :heart::heart:


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am quite intrigued by the appearance and functionality of the (Wulli) Bulli.

I'm also quite interested to see 6 (American/British) adults comfortably sit in one, though.
Would they be comfortable in those seats? OUCH!

It's pretty cool that you can lay the seats flat for a bed, too. (Another 'ouch'?)

I've only owned cheap, used VWs since I could drive and the mediocre space has been sufficient for my needs. The size of the Jetta's trunk was always very nice! (I lugged a complete 1.6D engine in the trunk of my mk3 Jetta with the lid closed!)
Now that I'm living in Japan, I drive a (super compact) Honda kei car, the Today and have begun to see how wasteful and unreasonable Americans are with the space in their cars.
So, smaller cars have started to appeal to me more and the Bulli seems like it would perform decently well across the board.

How would it handle, though?
I guess we have mark ones and twos for that fun stuff...

I would definitely consider buying one of these upon my return to the states at a price point around $20k. The Golf R is quite attractive, albeit more expensive, as well. hm...


:thumbup: to the Bulli from ChadinJapan


----------



## jordan_fehlman (Jul 10, 2006)

Big round headlights, and tail lights please.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

buchanro said:


> The Bulli is nothing more than the world's most well art-directed Scion xB with an iPad in the dash.


Def a XB clone.:banghead:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are here at the Geneva Auto Show where Volkswagen has unveiled one of their concepts tonight at a private event - the Bulli Concept. In Germany, Bulli is the common nickname for the original Microbus and as you can see, this concept was obviously built in the same spirit. With two-tone paint, upright styling and loads of other retro touches, VW set out to create something with a nod to the past, but with the latest in technology and economy. We know what you're thinking - we've been down this road before and VW is teasing us once again. Well, maybe...
> 
> *FULL STORY and GALLERY*


Well my take on this is simple. It looks serious to me Jamie. It's closer to a real production concept than the first one, in step with their current production mindset too. Why? It's overall cheaper looking than the original retro concept from a few years ago. The front logo is massive, the body is plainly folded with simple panels, windows appear fairly standard and easy to manufacturer, and other details like standard door handles etc also appear ready for the assembly line. It will sell in America, it's not as pleasant as the original, nor the 1st concept, but it will sell IMO. 










But just look at this! You have to admit, the original had class... it was simplistic yet emotionally uplifting! Just look at those roof windows... what can I say?... I'm in love! I owned a '64 bus back in 1971, which I lovingly restored. It was great people mover, especially during the summer months on Long Island. 










The original concept had more style, it was more advanced and more expensive to produce obviously. It looked closer to the the original as well. Just look at the sleek art deco door handles, the wrap around glass, the rear vents, nice clean body panels etc. 

But Retro's by nature have proven to be *loss leaders* for all who venture back to the future. Ford's T-Bird comes to mind. Let's hope that when and if this Micro-bus ever does come to market, it will be something VW can be proud of. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

Too close to Xb, Soul, Cube for me. *IF* VW decides to build this, that may be a VERY good marketing strategy as it could attract the many aging boomers that buy those types of cars. 

It seems that many on here, including myself, would prefer something along the lines of the Mazda 5. Ideally, VW could (easily) make another version of this car to satisfy the needs/wants of this market as well. Call it the Bulli-Plus...


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

This little van looks great!! A _nice(r)_ interior, an engine with some_ power_, and hopefully a _manual transmission_, and I'm in. What a cool commuter car!! As a person who loves the concept of a van, I can see endless possibilities and uses for a vehicle such as this. Couple that with absolutely out of the park styling.....ok, VW, I'm waiting!! No excuses!! NO BS this time!! The Microbus loss was a tough pill to swallow. Let's get with it.

On another note, it's discouraging to read all the negative posts about the Routan. I can only imagine most of the negativity is from those who don't own one. I own a SEL Premium outright. And it is one beautiful, comfortable, versatile car. 

I will keep it until VW builds a true VW van that performs as well as this one does with as much style and comfort, or does an about face and brings the T5 over here. In the meantime, NO complaints! How about owning one before you ridicule it.


----------



## Uberbus (Oct 2, 2004)

A little too squareish from the first concept. Looking less VW and more Toyota. Mostly the heavy rear pillar kills it... and yes I know safety has to come in somewhere. The simplistic interior is spot on though. A little quirkiness is whats expected and wanted in a retro throwback. 

The entire VW following begs for more TDI options and yet it seems to be a struggle to get them in. Please don't disappoint. Put the diesel on the table, ESPECIALLY in North America, not except!!!!

Lastly, stop trading on our emotions. You plainly see the passion for a small vehicle styled this way. It has worldwide apeal. Do a little bit more to perk up the individual "micro" styling instead of watering it down and PRODUCE IT! 

I am in the market and I would buy one.


----------



## 30th_edition (Jan 29, 2011)

definition56 said:


> Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring.
> 
> Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.


I will take one of these with a TDI and 4 Motion.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

The NEW BUS would do well in the USA. Very practical. VW build it and it will sell very well. :thumbup:


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

I like the exterior design of this concept, but it's too small to be successful in the U.S. It needs to be an actual minivan with seating for 7 and lots of storage bins to sell to American minivan buyers. Lots of cupholders and TVs for the rear seats would be a good idea too.

I'm not saying that's what I'm looking for in a vehicle, but from the people I know who own minivans, they wouldn't even look at a minivan without those features.

That's a big reason the Eurovan didn't sell very well. Lack of dual sliding doors and in-floor storage turned off at least one person I know who was in the minivan market at the time.

If VW had built the Microbus concept from a decade ago with dual sliding doors and the interior features American minivan buyers want, they wouldn't have been able to built them fast enough.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I like it better than the Microbus concept for some reason. I'm also a Routan owner and do like it, but I really wish VW would bring a VW van. I'm like everyone else, figured something will come out of Chattanooga.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

I like the first concept better, this one seems like its trying too hard to blend both retro style with the new design language and it gets lost in between. The first concept pays more homage to the original, and like the New Beetle it shouldn't have to align itself with the current look for VW.

I see more positive(constructive) feedback than negative though... I hope VW listens...(I'm seriously tired of awesome concepts receiving universal praise that die on the way the road to production..:banghead


----------



## four20 (Feb 8, 2010)

my wife despises minivans of all types and i could sell her on this- it's not a minivan. and not for her to drive the kids around in (she has a 4MO wagon for that) but for ME to drive the kids around in. drop a TDI in this and i'll gladly turn in my '03 GTI :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some 10 minute photoshops I did:


----------



## DED1982 (Aug 7, 2009)

I love it! I own a 2010 Nissan Cube, and it seems like the same class of vehicle. I'm sure with an electric motor that it would be out of my price range, but if it had some less expensive engine options, I would trade the Cube in a heartbeat. This would be the kind of vehicle that would get me back into a Volkswagen. Its the spirit of the original Bus with the footprint of a small boxy car. Please make it soon... And keep the front and rear bench seats, they are so cool!


----------



## mjkapctool (Apr 1, 2008)

YES YES YES
I was very excited when I first saw the concepts for the 2012 Beetle, but this is a step above. Put it into production and it WILL sell. Very cool


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

VWoA , please just bring us the T5, with MV and Weekender (pop-top) trim levels and diesel powertrain options. Have you seen how the resale values have held up on the non-GLS '01-03 EuroVans?

I would love to spend the money on a new TDI-equipped MV Weekender.


----------



## StuntRabbit (Jun 24, 2007)

*The Next Polo*

I think this concept vehicle looks great for what it is.

Everyone that wants it to be a Type 2 revival should probably sit back and wait. (patiently)

My guess is some version of this concept will appear on our shores (or built in TN) badged as a Polo sometime in 2013 or 2014.

This type of vehicle has a place in our market and I'm sure there will be plenty of buyers in the Cube, Scion, etc. category that will give it serious consideration.

I'm still holding out hope that there is a different Type 2 concept vehicle yet to be revealed to the public. :sly:

This car isn't for me, but it fits with what VW has been growing towards.


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Volkswagen always has great concepts that never see the light of day. I would not hesitate to replace my '99 Golf GLS with the Bulli. I'll believe it when it's sitting on the showroom floor.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure which way I go on this one. It does look cool. I probably wouldn't buy it, but only because I'm more into performance, like that of the GLI. I would _love_ to see this thing on the freeway. Maybe someone in my family would get it... It does look like a fund new model! :thumbup:

All that said, I would love to see it have styling a little closer to it's earlier roots. I love love love this '63 -- http://www.musclepricecars.com/muscleCarImages/1963_VW_microbus.jpg

I must give VW a big thumbs up for making efforts to revitalize their classic models. They tried with the New Beetle, but it just didn't suit my taste. I'm really looking forward to the official reveal of the next Beetle, and hope it will be a little more performance oriented! Great job on bringing back the [mini]bus. :beer:

Next up, bring us a new Karmann Ghia concept!


----------



## vwnewbie337 (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks amazing.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

It amazes me how good the original Microbus concept (2003?) still looks - so good it almost makes me want to have a bunch of kids, or a band, or some group of strangers to haul around, whatever!:laugh: 

This one doesn't prodcue nearly the same reaction in me, but I like it - minus some of the more far out, conceptual touches in the interior, such as the seats, which presumably won't see the light of day anyway. So I say build it; I think it will do well globally, maybe in the US as well.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

This car is on my radar....getting married soon and will need something bigger than a GTI.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Ondaora20 said:


> This little van looks great!! A _nice(r)_ interior, an engine with some_ power_, and hopefully a _manual transmission_, and I'm in. What a cool commuter car!! As a person who loves the concept of a van, I can see endless possibilities and uses for a vehicle such as this. Couple that with absolutely out of the park styling.....ok, VW, I'm waiting!! No excuses!! NO BS this time!! The Microbus loss was a tough pill to swallow. Let's get with it.
> 
> On another note, it's discouraging to read all the negative posts about the Routan. I can only imagine most of the negativity is from those who don't own one. I own a SEL Premium outright. And it is one beautiful, comfortable, versatile car.
> 
> I will keep it until VW builds a true VW van that performs as well as this one does with as much style and comfort, or does an about face and brings the T5 over here. In the meantime, NO complaints! How about owning one before you ridicule it.



I own one, an SEL too. It isn't that the van is horrible, that isn't the point at all. The point is that it IS NOT A VW... the soul is completely missing from the Routan. That is what they need to fix by making their own van, and the Microbus concept more than meets the need. Not only would I WANT to own the Microbus as my family van, I would own one just for me!


----------



## kolodny2.8 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop showing and just make it ! Then bring it to the states


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

$teve said:


> 50k for a minivan?? bulli is sweet, microbus is cool, but 50k for a minivan.. idk. i couldnt.


Read the original context of my quote. This Bulli is junk design in my book. I see student work better than this. I said I'd pay 50k for the original Microbus concept.

Oh...and diesel 4 motion on that....yes, please.


----------



## 1983rabbitgti (Apr 4, 2004)

i say screw it take more design cues from the original bus and produce another classic. another micro bus. and name it the micro bus. the "bulli" sounds gay and looks like bully. make something like a TRUE vw minivan. not a chrysler knock off. 

VW of America, You have the technology. you can rebuild it better, faster, stronger, and less ****.


*edit* Holy crap and i just looked at the microbus concept that they were talking about earlier in the thread. ive never seen that whats wrong with you guys?why wouldnt you make that? thats friggin sweet! *end edit*


----------



## bflobill (Oct 12, 2010)

*Response to the Bulli concept*

Love it! Where do I sign up?

I would lose the rectangular headlamps and go with round headlamps to keep the look similar to the old microbus.


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

prettygood said:


> Not so sure. I've been hoping the Microbus concept would finally come out on the new US Passat platform with a full 6-8 seats. This is still a 4 seater for all intents and purposes, and doesn't stand to replace the Routan. While it is very cool, and I could see it fitting my daily driver needs, it isn't the "family van" I wish they would make. Chrysler is a stop-gap at best, and I am saying that as an owner of a Routan SEL!!
> 
> VW, I love the concept as a Golf alternative but PLEASE BUILD A REAL MINIVAN!!!! I don't want a Chrysler, or a Toyota, or a Honda. I WANT A VW!!


See, I still have an issue with some of the above statements (not trying to be offensive, so humor me). Since when does a "family van" have to have 6-8 seats?? I've got a family of four and this thing would fit the bill PERFECTLY. I don't want a large "minivan" (there is nothing "mini" about current generation vans) for my family. My dad bought a Chrysler Town & Country that he brought out here to visit us in and the thing wass HUGE - we hated it. I hated driving that thing around, it was ridiculous. Yeah, it had tons of room, but it's tons of room that we really don't need. Frankly, most American families of 3-4 do not need these large vehicles or SUV's. Sure, you've got a larger family - no argument there. But if you only have one or two kids, you don't need a Suburban, Tahoe, etc. IMO. Besides, VW builds a "real" minvan already, it's the Sharan - they just need to bring it over  

My main concern is a bit more leg room in the back for the kids and room to bring home the groceries, that's it. We use a Corolla right now as the family car and it's fine - just needs a bit more room in the back. We don't haul around camping gear, three soccer teams worth of stuff, or any of the other garbage that I always see pictured in large SUV/van style ads. I'm not really sure if our family is just that strange or I just have no real understanding of what the "average" family really is  Especially now that gas is creeping up to or exceeding $4/gallon, all I want is a smallish people hauler that gets good mileage. Not a land yacht that is going to cost me $60-$80 (and counting) every few days to fill up. Hell, it cost me over $40 to fill up my Jetta this morning


----------



## supraman420 (May 18, 2006)

I love these new concepts. Just like the Jetta R Coupe, we will probably never see them.

When VW tries to be like Toyota (volume of car sales) their quality and styling suffers. I mean, the new Passat, as nice as it is, will not be offered with AWD? At least it's built in the states...

The CC doesn't even have a retractable sunroof? It only tilts. These are corners they cut now, think about if these awesome styled concepts make it state-side; no projectors, no leds, etc.

Step it up VW, people are willing to pay more than 15k for a Jetta if it is built with high quality materials!

I approve the designs! Putting these cars on a container ship is where I become skeptical.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

I hate minivans.

I would buy some version of this.

I loved the original concept, and still like it; but honestly it looks like it was designed 10 years ago (I know it was).


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

With those headlights, I think that the Bulli Concept looks too much like a Scion to ever take hold and sell well as its own unique entity. However, the idea itself has excellent potential to do exceedingly well... with a few modifications to make it more unique:

1) Stylistic Changes - To make the Bulli look less like a Scion-wannabe, VW should make the headlights oval/round. This will differentiate the Bulli from the xb which otherwise looks virtually identical, minus the 2-tone paint and VW emblem. Round headlights would also pay tribute to the original Microbus. A quick job in paint does the trick. I would like to see the tailgate/taillights look a little more retro too.










2) Form Changes - While I understand that price and the electric drive-train are a consideration, a Bulli of this size is essentially competition for the Golf, GTI, and Jetta. Enlarging it somewhat (read: at least lengthen the rear cargo area and rear side windows), perhaps even adding sliding rear doors in the process, could really help make the Bulli stand out as something more than just VW's xb. Does it need to be Routan-sized? Not at all, especially not if it's all-electric. But a little extra size, even if just in length, couldn't hurt.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

haha... looks like a lot of people have the same train of thought. I just did this (before I peeped the other PS's) Lol


----------



## eerie (Oct 27, 2007)

*Yeah!!*

I'd buy one if it had a diesel engine and a manual transmission. Bring it to the states! I'd love to have an electric car but it doesn't make sense for me with a range of only 186 miles. I also like the 3x3 seating but the interior does look a little sterile. Keep it affordable! In true Microbus fashion.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

MeineFolks'wagen said:


> See, I still have an issue with some of the above statements (not trying to be offensive, so humor me). Since when does a "family van" have to have 6-8 seats?? I've got a family of four and this thing would fit the bill PERFECTLY. I don't want a large "minivan" (there is nothing "mini" about current generation vans) for my family. My dad bought a Chrysler Town & Country that he brought out here to visit us in and the thing wass HUGE - we hated it. I hated driving that thing around, it was ridiculous. Yeah, it had tons of room, but it's tons of room that we really don't need. Frankly, most American families of 3-4 do not need these large vehicles or SUV's. Sure, you've got a larger family - no argument there. But if you only have one or two kids, you don't need a Suburban, Tahoe, etc. IMO. Besides, VW builds a "real" minvan already, it's the Sharan - they just need to bring it over
> 
> My main concern is a bit more leg room in the back for the kids and room to bring home the groceries, that's it. We use a Corolla right now as the family car and it's fine - just needs a bit more room in the back. We don't haul around camping gear, three soccer teams worth of stuff, or any of the other garbage that I always see pictured in large SUV/van style ads. I'm not really sure if our family is just that strange or I just have no real understanding of what the "average" family really is  Especially now that gas is creeping up to or exceeding $4/gallon, all I want is a smallish people hauler that gets good mileage. Not a land yacht that is going to cost me $60-$80 (and counting) every few days to fill up. Hell, it cost me over $40 to fill up my Jetta this morning


My 2007 Passat Wagon was perfect, until we got pregnant with kid 3. I completely agree that smaller cars work fine for up to a family of 4... but not at all for a family of 5. You physically could not fit 3 car seats across the back of this car or any other regular sedan. A TDI Microbus would absolutely kill the market on cool factor and miles per gallon. That is why they need to bring that car to market, not a Golf/UP retro car


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Hmmmm... 

Sylistically I love it, but I was hoping for a Routan replacement. No thrid row nicks it from the top of my "next family car" list. There are enough of these little toasters running around - would someone PLEASE build a "full size" minivan with soul? :banghead:


Beyond that, it's a bang-up looking vehicle and I'd love to have one. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

definition56 said:


> Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring.
> 
> Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.


x2!!!


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

^^^x3

...and I know about ten other families who feel exactly the same. Build that damn Microbus and put a third row in it. :thumbup::thumbup:

edit: I also can not believe how awesome the Microbus concept has aged! BUILD IT!!!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

When that concept first came out we still had our '67 bus, and my family would've bought one if it had made production to go along with it.

I like this new concept though. I just wish they would also make a larger version more like the first Microbus concept to replace the Routan with.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

vdub10golf said:


> I just wish they would also make a larger version more like the first Microbus concept to replace the Routan with.


ARE YOU READING THIS, VW?! :wave:


----------



## Mainiac (Nov 22, 2006)

*SOLD (maybe)*

So... when can I buy one ?

Better mileage than my MK1 diesel Rabbit ? .... sound good to me....

How Much ?


----------



## vdubin71 (Jan 8, 2003)

VW, this concept is OK but you need to address that cheesy Chrysler mini-van you currently have in your line up and build your own. The concept from the early 2000s that others have posted a picture of was spot on and would do much better in sales than the Chrysler-Routan.

This new concept is small and does not look like it can really be used as a microbus/minivan. We should be able to pack a family of 4-5, the dog and all their stuff in one comfortably and take it on a weekend trip. Trips to Home Depot/Lowes and some towing capacity would also be nice.

Please build a REAL VW microbus/minivan and put a gas engine in it.

Thank you.


----------



## Rosten (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres something i did. Moved the platetub and smoothed out the bumper, removed rear wiper, smoothed all the handles, painted the skirts, hint of tint on windows, lowered and of course some rotiform love.

I think its guite nice!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I dig the concept and would totally drive a TDI manual version of this car. Nice job, Volkswagen! Good for many families with 0-2 kids. :thumbup:


----------



## Lairdboy GTI (Sep 24, 2010)

VW_Enthu1 said:


> OK, VW...thats interesting and pretty cool as a four passenger vehicle. Nice job - you've got my attention. Now...quit screwing around and make an affordable bus (Bulli). No more "German production cost" or "chicken tax" problems to stop you. Make it cool. Make it in Chattanooga affordably...and define a segment.




Well said!!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Damn it, beat me to it.

Here's another link in case it hasn't been posted. :thumbup:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_geneva_auto_show_vw_bus


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

i would totally take this car boarding with me!!


----------



## myvwisfast (Apr 24, 2004)

*Another pointless vote for the Original Concept*

SOOOOO reluctant to even say I like this new concept. (but I do)
Hate to say I lost lots of faith when the Original Microbus Concept was shelved a decade ago. 
Just another in a long line of lame decisions. This new thing is no exception. 

As cool as it is, it's way too little & way too late.

Too little in that it's too small & doesn't look enough like a Bulli (like the OG Concept did)

And about 8-10 years late to the game. AGAIN.

Had that Other Microbus come out like it was supposed to, on the heels of the New Beetle, it would have crushed the competition.

Think about where we'd be if the Corrado came to our market with the VR6 in 1988. 
Or if the New Scirocco came to the US in 2003? 
Or if the T5 were here instead of the embarrassment that is the Routan. :facepalm:
Or if the Touareg had been introduced with the V6 TDI even 5 years earlier?
Or the Amarok? That thing is the shiznit. But I won't see one without a passport.

Why is there a list of these disappointments? I'm truly a dyed-in-the-wool VW fanatic. Why do you continue to hurt me?


----------



## lotar_6 (Jan 16, 2004)

prettygood said:


> Not so sure. I've been hoping the Microbus concept would finally come out on the new US Passat platform with a full 6-8 seats. This is still a 4 seater for all intents and purposes, and doesn't stand to replace the Routan. While it is very cool, and I could see it fitting my daily driver needs, it isn't the "family van" I wish they would make. Chrysler is a stop-gap at best, and I am saying that as an owner of a Routan SEL!!
> 
> VW, I love the concept as a Golf alternative but PLEASE BUILD A REAL MINIVAN!!!! I don't want a Chrysler, or a Toyota, or a Honda. I WANT A VW!!


:thumbup: exactly this ^^^^

Build a 6-8 seat bus w/ a TDi and I'll buy my very first brand new vehicle after 22 years of driving. If it looks similar to this, so be it. If it's completely different, I don't care. My family needs a minivan, and we won't buy one. However, a true new-styled microbus would be in our driveway tomorrow. Bring that German technology over hear and stop feeding us Chrysler garbage!!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

As I said over on The Samba:

No sliding door and 3-row seating? Don't even think of calling that a Bus/van. 

To replace the vans/buses of yore, give me the California...










...in blue, with a 7-spd DSG TDI w/ 4MOTION & a bike rack:










It'll only cost me €68,000!


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

vdub10golf said:


> I like this new concept though. I just wish they would also make a larger version more like the first Microbus concept to replace the Routan with.





Shifty said:


> ARE YOU READING THIS, VW?! :wave:


x2 

I like the look of new concept more than the old Microbus concept. I like that it is not a T1 "copy" but a modern-looking car with a spirit-touch. But make it bigger!
I now have a '07 Golf TDI that i bought new, now it have 100K (kms) on a speedo, another 100K and it should be changed with something. And, now we have only one kid and a Golf is small if we travel on a long distance. What if the family become bigger? 
Now VW dont have a car that i could trade my Golf with. Tiguan is just a Golf with a high suspension. T5 is too big for a city and expensive. Touareg is cool but too expensive, too big for a city and I dont need an offroad suspension 90% of the time (even in Ukraine where the roads are not the best in the World :banghead.
So, i want it with a TDI engine, manual transmission, 3 rows of seats (most of the time i would use two rows, so the third row should be easy to transfom). AWD or FWD, depends of the price.
And with a big probability it will be my new VW. :thumbup:


----------



## sfherm (Mar 2, 2011)

*conflicted*

There are some very cool details, but the microbus concept was the winner in this. I still wish VW would produce it. The airy quality, practical utility, high recreation factor make it a perfect solution as an artist with diverse needs. Combining details of each concept would allow me to get rid of my big truck.


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

I do understand it is a concept but if someone wants feedback this is what I think:
-throw a surf/snowboard rack on it and it could be an awesome beach cruiser or go up to the mountains with a buddy or 2 and hit the slopes (you might have to stop a few times to charge it)
-when can I get a set of those wheels for my mk5 rabbit because those are awesome
-interior is pretty cool especially the ipad feature, there will probably an app to find a charging station or an app to use it unlock the doors 
-the two tone paint is definetely cool
... but there are definetely some cons. For starters, it is way to small for America. What about something the size of, the Ford edge and not as small as the gen 1 scion box(xb). How about a TDI instead of electric motor? The original microbus you could atleast you could carry stuff/and or people and go camping if you wanted to.


----------



## RyanC337 (May 7, 2009)

I love it. Just like I loved the first Microbus concept...and the MKIII Scirocco too. VW of North America hasn't given us either. Please VW, please! Americans will buy these cars if you allow us to.


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

DeezUU said:


> haha... looks like a lot of people have the same train of thought. I just did this (before I peeped the other PS's) Lol


haha.... i agree, slam it on air ride. if they made a truck version with a tdi id buy it.


----------



## GLS99 (Jul 18, 1999)

*I like it*

The Passat and Jetta have become boring and de-contented, so I'd be quite happy to see another, non-Beetle funky design come out of VW. You can't be as big as Toyota without taking some funky design risks.


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes. I would absolutely drive this. Its an electric I would be glad to be caught driving. Other than the Tesla of course. Bring it to the states!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

kamzcab86 said:


> As I said over on The Samba:
> 
> No sliding door and 3-row seating? Don't even think of calling that a Bus/van.
> 
> ...


And there lies the problem, I love the looks of the VW vans overseas but they are pricey. Sounds like they are planning to build something in Chatty to bring the price down. I hope they do, I'd like to replace my Routan with a proper VW van!


----------



## D nice (Nov 7, 2009)

*Quick Photochop*

Looks as though VW is trying to make a Scion Xb clone. Push the greenhouse out to the nose and lose the massive C-pillar. This is just a quick Photochop~I realize the pillars and doors need reworking, let the folks at Giugiaro sort that out! Volkswagen please do not lose the iconic Microbus shape!


----------



## D nice (Nov 7, 2009)

*Bulli or bus?*

Which would you choose?


----------



## jzoppina (Feb 3, 2011)

D nice said:


> Which would you choose?


That one. Personally, I prefer the longer nose, but I like the glass panels that extend all the way back in the photoshop that you've done. I like that you've kept the rectangular headlamps, as well—I really wasn't a fan of the round ones that other people grafted on.

Regardless, I really like this concept and would love to see it come to market.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

supraman420 said:


> I love these new concepts. Just like the Jetta R Coupe, we will probably never see them.
> 
> When VW tries to be like Toyota (volume of car sales) their quality and styling suffers. I mean, the new Passat, as nice as it is, will not be offered with AWD? At least it's built in the states...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, a lot more people [in the US] are willing to pay the $15k and ignore the quality of materials. Some see a VW badge and are just happy to be driving a German auto with an amazing history. :facepalm:

I, for one, am with you. I would rather pay a bit more and get a bit more. I'm stoked about the GLI. However, I would love to see more of VW's concepts make it to market, and then make it to the US market in good shape.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

Rosten said:


> Heres something i did. Moved the platetub and smoothed out the bumper, removed rear wiper, smoothed all the handles, painted the skirts, hint of tint on windows, lowered and of course some rotiform love.
> 
> I think its guite nice!


:thumbup:

But..... how do I open the door?


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

My take :laugh:


----------



## phlee21 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lose the iPad integration, and I'd buy one in a heartbeat! (I can find better wheels on my own. :laugh: )

Edit: Or, instead of the iPad, use an Android tablet.


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

I would strongly cnsider this vehicle. Recently having started a family and with a job that requires me to drive to visit clients I would like a car that gets good gas mileage and then can double up with sitting four people. 

Good gas mileage, room for four and an inexpensive price tag equals winner.


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Change the dash, make it a little cheaper, bring it over to the US and you got yourself a god damn deal


----------



## tadicdx (Jul 2, 2007)

Round headlights please!


----------



## emkay2 (Aug 8, 2010)

wheres the sliding doors? wheres the canvas ragtop? weres the sink, and the oven, and the beds? this isnt a microbus, this is a SUV. fail


----------



## ManMachine (May 23, 2008)

I'm not sure what's the point of the vehicle in the U.S. market. 

Small Minivan to compete with Mazda 5? it's a pretty small market. 

Is it sporty? No.

Front bench seat? No way in the U.S. 6 adults? I don't think anyone want their mother-in-law riding next without any space separation.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't wanna cause no fuss, but can I have this Magic Bus?? 

I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it, I want it . . ..


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)




----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh heck yeah! This thing is sweet! I like the modern slim headlights...this is 2011! I'd take one if it came in some cool color combos, has a tdi manual, and was reasonably priced (15g's?). Please make it! Please..pretty please! Did I say please!!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I left VW and bought a MINI. 

But this,.... I could see myself switching back if they made this.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

It's a cute car and I'm sure VW would have some pretty impressive initial sales if they produced this thing (just like what happened with the New Beetle), but as with its competitor cars (Scion xB, Honda Element), the second generation version would probably see declining sales unless they came up with something innovative and unique to keep people interested. The design itself is boxy and doesn't seem to lend itself to aerodynamic efficiency. That along with its increased height and weight over a comparably sized car would probably mean it would get worse fuel economy.

The other concern is that it's not quite large enough to appeal to families looking for a minivan sized vehicle. Perhaps they have some other sort of concept or idea lined up to address that particular oversight. (I find it hard to imagine that they're not already planning some sort of true minivan concept given the existence of the Routan as a supposed test-the-waters type deal.) As a hip urban city car, though, the Bulli is appealing and cute. I'm sure it'll be immensely popular amongst young people and it'll draw people to the notion of miniature urban vans the way the Scion xB popularized miniature urban SUVs. Granted, they're different only in name and identical in execution, but it seems like every automaker is rushing to create new niches these days that they claim must be filled. 

VW needs a new infusion of 'hip and trendy' and I think the Bulli could pull it off. If they simultaneously released this with a larger Microbus model that was more minivan sized, I bet it would stir up huge amounts of interest from both families and young people.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

My wish list would be TDI, manual trans, heated cloth seats, panoramic sunroof and the new Fender audio system.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

randomkoreanguy said:


> It's a cute car and I'm sure VW would have some pretty impressive initial sales if they produced this thing (just like what happened with the New Beetle), but as with its competitor cars (Scion xB, Honda Element), the second generation version would probably see declining sales unless they came up with something innovative and unique to keep people interested. The design itself is boxy and doesn't seem to lend itself to aerodynamic efficiency. That along with its increased height and weight over a comparably sized car would probably mean it would get worse fuel economy.
> 
> The other concern is that it's not quite large enough to appeal to families looking for a minivan sized vehicle. Perhaps they have some other sort of concept or idea lined up to address that particular oversight. (I find it hard to imagine that they're not already planning some sort of true minivan concept given the existence of the Routan as a supposed test-the-waters type deal.) As a hip urban city car, though, the Bulli is appealing and cute. I'm sure it'll be immensely popular amongst young people and it'll draw people to the notion of miniature urban vans the way the Scion xB popularized miniature urban SUVs. Granted, they're different only in name and identical in execution, but it seems like every automaker is rushing to create new niches these days that they claim must be filled.
> 
> VW needs a new infusion of 'hip and trendy' and I think the Bulli could pull it off. If they simultaneously released this with a larger Microbus model that was more minivan sized, I bet it would stir up huge amounts of interest from both families and young people.



You bring up great points and it is something that people from VW are well aware of and discussing. This concept used MQB components which means that it could be built here in North America. The body size and shape can be anything they want so long as the MQB brakes, transmissions, engines, HVAC systems and more all fit. My guess is that it would be positioned below the Routan in size and price and would be a competitor to the Ford C-max for example. However this car would have a lot more style and emotion over everything else in that segment and would have tons of accessories and mix and match ways to customize it. My guess is a price starting between $15k and $19k. We'll see what happens.

- j


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

I'll take one with a TDI... I like smoke. & a set of Recaro seats, then we will see big sales. Most Auto 
companies come out with these electric vehicles to be the talk of the show, and that's where it ends. Our 
infrastructure is not ready yet.


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

DeezUU said:


>


tits:thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

definition56 said:


> Sorry guys but I don't think they "killed it" like they did with the original Microbus concept. This looks too small and not in the original spirit. Nice design but no thanks. Otherwise, bring us the Touran....the Routan is just god-awful American and un-inspiring.
> 
> Build this and I'll sign up tomorrow.



X100. 

Its not that I don't like the Bulli concept, but there is almost nothing to tie it to the original Microbus, or baywindow, or even the Vanagon. All of those were extremely utilitarian vehicles, with gobs of useable space. 

This Bulli comcept is right in line with the Kia Soul/Scion xB type package. Not a bad idea, but stupid to try and sell it as a Bulli. 

If VW wants more market share from emotional ties to the older vehicles, build ones that are actually tied to the older vehicles.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

not as polarizing and awesome as the 2001 concept, but it is still really really cool.


----------



## gharris (Jul 25, 2005)

I prefer driving smaller VW's, but my wife will be in the market for a new vehicle in the next year or two and she loved the look of the Bulli. We no longer need a full sized minivan because the kids are growing. This looked like a perfect size and style for her. VW - Make it! We'll buy it!


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the headlights, I for one like the interior, especially if they made that big screen on the dash a removable tablet. But no feeling the body at all, I have never been a fan of that boxy toaster look.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Wifey approves & wants it right now :thumbup:


----------



## ibanezguy19 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like it. With the exception of the size. I would like to think that a vehicle of this would have more cargo space. The bench seat in the front was a surprise and I kind of like the idea. The dash also looks very minimal which can leave a lot of room for custom improvements. I like this fact but many average american families may not


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You bring up great points and it is something that people from VW are well aware of and discussing. This concept used MQB components which means that it could be built here in North America. The body size and shape can be anything they want so long as the MQB brakes, transmissions, engines, HVAC systems and more all fit. My guess is that it would be positioned below the Routan in size and price and would be a competitor to the Ford C-max for example. However this car would have a lot more style and emotion over everything else in that segment and would have tons of accessories and mix and match ways to customize it. My guess is a price starting between $15k and $19k. We'll see what happens.
> 
> - j


$15-$19k starting would be fantastic. Those on this thread and others that claim they'd pay $40,000 or more for the Microbus concept are deluding themselves if they think it would be a commercial success at that price. That price is not just a pie-in-the-sky guess, either. At the time it was conceived, VW did a study and found that the base price would be $35-40k... ten years ago. Nowadays they'd be lucky to bring it in at $40k. If the competition is $10,000 or more less, remove your blinders and think "how many do you think they'd actually sell?" I would suggest that, as VW studied, they wouldn't sell enough to make that project make money. This one could. If it came in at less than $20k and was a good, solid and practical car, they'd sell bucketloads. Possibly one to me. Certainly I'd never pay twice that for the original, cool or not.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You bring up great points and it is something that people from VW are well aware of and discussing. This concept used MQB components which means that it could be built here in North America. The body size and shape can be anything they want so long as the MQB brakes, transmissions, engines, HVAC systems and more all fit. My guess is that it would be positioned below the Routan in size and price and would be a competitor to the Ford C-max for example. However this car would have a lot more style and emotion over everything else in that segment and would have tons of accessories and mix and match ways to customize it. My guess is a price starting between $15k and $19k. We'll see what happens.
> 
> - j


The emotional and stylistic aspects are the greatest bits, I think. I have fond memories of my dad's old bright orange T2 that was our only family car for a great many years and even though I would much rather have something sporty (like a GTI or Golf R), I would almost be tempted to get a Bulli instead if they made one in a high trim level. When a car really pulls at your heartstrings like that, you find yourself rationalizing how it'll somehow fit within the criteria you had set forth (even though it really doesn't ). I really think it has that perfect mix of retro-modern, appealing design and bold styling that MINI captured with the first modern Cooper (and VW with the New Beetle before that). The notion of a roomy, practical, yet stylish and retro people-mover is something I think VW is uniquely positioned to offer. MINI is criticized (by some) for going too big with its new Countryman, but size is not a problem if you're offering a spiritual successor to the Microbus. 

Addendum: I wanted to add that there are no stylish or desirable vans/people movers out there right now. No offense to anyone that owns any of the current crop of vans/minivans/people-movers, but they're all very vanilla and mundane when it comes to emotion and styling. And contrary to popular belief, I bet there are a lot of people that want their cars to have some bit of personality to them rather than being a soulless appliance. We spend so much time in our cars, why should we be forced to get a boring car just because we need a vehicle with the practicality of a minivan? I think the Bulli (and the Microbus concept before it) offers people the hope of owning a practical car with real style, personality, and emotion.


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

I will pre order the moment they are available!


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

VW

Build this car! It will sell! It looks great! Maybe call it MB for short like CC. MicroBus and mixed with Today's line up. Price $18,890-$25,290 

MB Sport 1.4l TSI, 2.0l TDI
Cloth two-tone"like new R or CC seat"
Led DRL
17" Wheels

MB Lux 2.0l TSI, 2.0l TDI
Led DRL w/ Led Headlights and tails.
18" Wheels "GTI's?"

MB Lus w/ Nav 510
Leather


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

offfthaheeezay said:


> My take :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

Rosten said:


> Heres something i did. Moved the platetub and smoothed out the bumper, removed rear wiper, smoothed all the handles, painted the skirts, hint of tint on windows, lowered and of course some rotiform love.
> 
> I think its guite nice!


:thumbup:


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> $15-$19k starting would be fantastic. Those on this thread and others that claim they'd pay $40,000 or more for the Microbus concept are deluding themselves if they think it would be a commercial success at that price. That price is not just a pie-in-the-sky guess, either. At the time it was conceived, VW did a study and found that the base price would be $35-40k... ten years ago. Nowadays they'd be lucky to bring it in at $40k. If the competition is $10,000 or more less, remove your blinders and think "how many do you think they'd actually sell?" I would suggest that, as VW studied, they wouldn't sell enough to make that project make money. This one could. If it came in at less than $20k and was a good, solid and practical car, they'd sell bucketloads. Possibly one to me. Certainly I'd never pay twice that for the original, cool or not.


Have you looked at the price of minivans today??? $40K is sold all day long for Honda and Toyota top end models, and $35K is normal. While a $30K base is really the new starting point, when they did the concept, the TN facility was not factored in. Now that they have domestic production, with a new platform that is large enough and price competitive, they cost to produce is different. They could build a Microbus Concept shell on top of the North American Passat platform and sell it for $30K base, with $40K being high end. A lot has changed...


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I will buy one of these up to $50K in TDI. I'd go even higher if I could get one in westafalia. However, Leave the little guy in europe.... absolutely useless for utility. The bulli would be a great for car pooling and...... getting some groceries. 

VW BRING THE VW MICROBUS CONCEPT!!!!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

prettygood said:


> Have you looked at the price of minivans today??? $40K is sold all day long for Honda and Toyota top end models, and $35K is normal. While a $30K base is really the new starting point, when they did the concept, the TN facility was not factored in. Now that they have domestic production, with a new platform that is large enough and price competitive, they cost to produce is different. They could build a Microbus Concept shell on top of the North American Passat platform and sell it for $30K base, with $40K being high end. A lot has changed...


You make some fine points, but the Koreans come in considerably cheaper and you're talking about a market that VW hasn't really been in since the late '80s. Sure, they had models newer than that, but only ones that sold in such low numbers that most people don't even know they exist. The argument for cost changes are reasonable, though to get it to look like that on the inside would be quite expensive. Getting someone to part with 35k on a brand that doesn't have much history (as far as they're concerned) is a gamble most wouldn't take, I'm afraid.

Less than 20k for this? You'd sell a bunch. Perhaps one to me. It's exactly what I want and need. A 7 seater is a total waste for me. Our 1st generation Sienna mostly uses more gas and does little hauling more than the Fit is capable of. Why would I want to pay an extra 15-20k _and_ use more gas?

You know, I have a friend with a 1st generation xB. He calls it the 'new Microbus' and in many ways, he's right. He'd kill for this thing.


----------



## Lairdboy GTI (Sep 24, 2010)

D nice said:


> Looks as though VW is trying to make a Scion Xb clone. Push the greenhouse out to the nose and lose the massive C-pillar. This is just a quick Photochop~I realize the pillars and doors need reworking, let the folks at Giugiaro sort that out! Volkswagen please do not lose the iconic Microbus shape!


Thats what i'm talkin' bout!! Nice chop..


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

*what my wife thinks.*

bulli to small for soccer moms but does look nice slammed on th lines. I like the bigger earlier version, of the micro remake. Give the U.S. a real minivan option in diesel. Not a chrysler vw hybrid:bs::banghead:. Build it ship it and we willl buy itopcorn:


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

:what::sly::facepalm:

What is that!? What the f*** is that!? What is that private Pile!!!?


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

D nice said:


> Looks as though VW is trying to make a Scion Xb clone. Push the greenhouse out to the nose and lose the massive C-pillar. This is just a quick Photochop~I realize the pillars and doors need reworking, let the folks at Giugiaro sort that out! Volkswagen please do not lose the iconic Microbus shape!



:laugh::laugh: "Greenhouse". :laugh: 

Thank god you didn't say D.L.O. or talk about dash-to-axle, tumble home, hard points, or in this case mono-volumes.......:laugh:

It must be a car designer thing.


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

I would be interested in this vehicle for sure :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2011)

*My Only Caveat is....*

Thank you for sharing this upcoming product. Being a multi-generational VW Owner, I remember the previous promise of a redesigned Bulli that did not come to pass which deeply disappointed the Bus Community. I hope that this time, this announcement won't be another disappointment. 

That said, I still am the proud owner of an original New Bee TDi as well as a '50 Split-window Beetle, a 1955 Barndoor Panel Bus, and a 1990 Syncro Westfalia Camper (last one delivered to North America)... so please keep up the good work and please deliver on this new, upcoming product.
mit freundlichen Grüßen (with friendly greetings), 
Jan 
Jan Peters 
[email protected]
http://www.linkedin.com/in/janapeters
http://twitter.com/Synkro
P.S. If you can't make it happen as an Electric model, please, please, please build a TDi version.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

I would be really interested in a Bulli. Look at all these Scion toasters on the road, the Bulli looks alot nicer. :beer:


----------



## hop-up (Oct 1, 2005)

Keep a base unit offering at a low cost.

Offer a diesel option.

I'll buy one!

:thumbup:


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks vw more **** no one needs.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

goacom said:


> Congrats to VW for realizing their horrible mistake in the Routan ... so why did they come up with a PT clone instead?
> Please give us a real Microbus instead. The 2001 version fits the bill and it looks avantgarde even today.


I will agree with this, partially.

The 2001 concept was headed in the right direction, but still needed some finalization. 

If Volkswagen truly brought back the 1st/2nd generation Bus with a modern interior, I would buy one right now.

I've had my eyes open for a 1st/2nd gen. Unfortunately VW, you guys are trying to compete with Honda and Toyota. That's fine, make a cheaper line for that, but bring what all of us diehard VW drivers want, quality and no cut corners! I mean I won't even consider buying a Jetta 6 until the GLI hits the US, or the R-Line Coupe shows up. (Which I am dying for.) I'll import one if I have to. 


With the exception of the new R32s and most of the GTI's, your 2011 line is very unimpressive. If the GLI isn't here by 2012, then I may never buy a VW again (even if it is here by then, I have a feeling that what I saw on VW's youtube release is a much nicer version of anything we'll ever see).

BMW has kept right on target with their low/mid/high range vehicles. Obviously the 328i is not going to be the same as the 335i. I think you guys could learn something from them right now. Offer your higher end "Sport" models, with wait for it, SPORT functionality. Don't just make it look different. Bring the turbos back. Bring the VR6 back to more than just the CC. Make VW's fun again! I realize your company has loved the 2.5 for a while now, as I know 5cyls are nothing new, but bring back the 4cyl turbos! Hell offer bi-turbos again! I know people will buy them.

The other thing that is killing the market for the VW Enthusiasts is that 90% of all new Volkswagens are automatics. Stop producing for the post menopausal housewives! We want real cars again!

I'm switching majors here in my third year of college, so in four years I'll see where your line is at. I'm hoping you'll start producing cars for the people again, and not these trashy plastic econoboxes. :wave:

Otherwise, I'm going to love the sound of my twin turbo inline six! :thumbup:

COME ON. LISTEN TO US, PLEASE!


EDIT** I forgot to mention the Bulli looks like another Element/PT/XB concept. Please stop.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Gunslinger7 said:


> I will agree with this, partially.
> 
> The 2001 concept was headed in the right direction, but still needed some finalization.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%!!!!!! VW is f-ing up big time in my book and throwing away a loyal die hard of 16+ years. I've owned nothing but VW's. And this is just me, not including the other members of my family which account for at least 15 other NEW cars wearing a VW/Audi badge...hell there's three in my garage alone. I was just at the auto show last week expecting to see great things but left with my tail between my legs. I'm in the market for a new car....a family car....possibly two. The only car in their line remotely close to this is the Touareg....but with a base price of $45k it puts me off....BIG TIME. Why buy that when for $10k less I can get a base Audi Q5 or for $1500 more I can get the massive Q7....and probably get better service at the dealer. Oh...VW, btw your warranty and service blows and every dealer I've visited at least in Ohio has treated me like a sack of ___. The Routan is just straight crap and should be ashamed to wear a VW badge. The rat fink shifter on the dash, the plastic POS interior....WTF is that? Do they even offer a car with leather anymore. Oh yeah...leatherette. For the first time in my life, I'm considering a Ford or god forbid a KIA....I mean seriously considering...like....going out to the dealer with the whole family, considering (and we need a new car within the next 2-3 months). 

I'm not sure what we are going to buy because this is new for me to go outside the VW/Audi marque, but I'm about 95% certain it won't be a VW. (My Ford lovin' father is laughin' at me right now, I can hear it.) 

For what it's worth and I hope Jonathan Browning or Martin Winterkorn is reading this (You're more than welcome to PM me for further questioning, I will be happy to disclose my complete contact information and credibility) When my wife and I first saw the original Micro bus concept and VW was taunting us as always with possible production we said that as soon as it comes out we would be the first in line and that was before we had kids. Just for reference and to let you know how serious we are, my wife was one of the first ones in the state of Ohio to own a New Beetle with a sunroof (the first ones were released without) and was on a waiting list almost a year beforehand and had to pay a bloated price. So, now I'm picking apart everything in their lineup and they bring us this concept? Seriously? WTF? And you plan on putting a North American plant in Chatanooga? Seriously, get back in touch with your market dudes....you ain't in Europe anymore. 

Sorry for the rant guys, this is really pissing me off (yes, I care that much :laugh


----------



## johnwmrvw (Jun 26, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking!! Round/oval headlights are the only way to go. Can you make them
larger and closer to the snout? The current headlights only remind me of Scion XB/Nissan Cube/
etc.etc.etc.......Come on designers, this is a DUB not an Orient Express mobile!


----------



## haverly (Sep 19, 2009)

Fiance's response: "Give it wood panelling, and I'll pre-order it right now."


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

definition56 said:


> Agree 100%!!!!!! VW is f-ing up big time in my book and throwing away a loyal die hard of 16+ years. I've owned nothing but VW's. And this is just me, not including the other members of my family which account for at least 15 other NEW cars wearing a VW/Audi badge...hell there's three in my garage alone. I was just at the auto show last week expecting to see great things but left with my tail between my legs. I'm in the market for a new car....a family car....possibly two. The only car in their line remotely close to this is the Touareg....but with a base price of $45k it puts me off....BIG TIME. Why buy that when for $10k less I can get a base Audi Q5 or for $1500 more I can get the massive Q7....and probably get better service at the dealer. Oh...VW, btw your warranty and service blows and every dealer I've visited at least in Ohio has treated me like a sack of ___. The Routan is just straight crap and should be ashamed to wear a VW badge. The rat fink shifter on the dash, the plastic POS interior....WTF is that? Do they even offer a car with leather anymore. Oh yeah...leatherette. For the first time in my life, I'm considering a Ford or god forbid a KIA....I mean seriously considering...like....going out to the dealer with the whole family, considering (and we need a new car within the next 2-3 months).
> 
> I'm not sure what we are going to buy because this is new for me to go outside the VW/Audi marque, but I'm about 95% certain it won't be a VW. (My Ford lovin' father is laughin' at me right now, I can hear it.)
> 
> ...


I hear you man. I know that there is a large population of people here in the US who really don't care what they drive. Chevy appealed to that by bringing back the Aveo, Cobalt, and the Cruze. But they still offer their high end sports models and everything in between too. 

VW if you want to bring the Bulli to the US, fine. Bring a whole slew of other gas sipping, eco-friendly subcompacts that everyone who doesn't care how they get from point A to point B will buy. But don't lose your values. Keep building GLI's and R32's that deliver what we want. Not cheap plastic trash!


----------



## amlee16v (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice, a scion Xb by vw. It's gotta have the flat nose. It's nothing without the loaf of bread look like the original. If the still make box trucks with flat fronts why not this vehicle?


----------



## Kumba830 (Mar 10, 2011)

D nice said:


>


This styling [Minus the huge fog lights], and roughly the same size as the Routan. 
Do that VW and you got yourself a great looking and versatile vehicle... that is actually worthy of being named after the classic busses. 

Volkswagen, verstehst du?


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

This might be a re-post, but Car and Driver's newest magazine claims the Microbus (not the miniature Bulli Concept) is coming in 2014 as a replacement for the Routan. They say it's a full-sized, more modernized version of the decade-old concept. It looks almost exactly like the old Microbus concept, only with an air dam that matches the current VW design scheme, updated headlights, less-concept-ish door handles, and some side skirts that are reminiscent of the Golf VI, Jetta VI, and US Passat. Just to clarify, this wasn't posted as a "we wish" or a "they might"; rather, this was posted in the 25 Cars Worth Waiting for section, and afaik, no cars from this list have ever been just concepts or wishful thinking.










Several other websites, dating back to even December, seem to be confirming this as a reality. Granted the rendering is done by C&D, it appears that this may be more likely than even the Bulli, or perhaps both would coexist?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

D nice said:


> Looks as though VW is trying to make a Scion Xb clone. Push the greenhouse out to the nose and lose the massive C-pillar. This is just a quick Photochop~I realize the pillars and doors need reworking, let the folks at Giugiaro sort that out! Volkswagen please do not lose the iconic Microbus shape!


Nice shape, overall proportions are good, I like it better but where would you fit the engine and tranny on this (mincobus) cab forward design? No room up front unless it's in the driver's lap, maybe throw in a flat 6 Porsche derived block in the rear!


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

That concept is no comparison to the original from a few years back... This new one looks like a damn Scion Xb :facepalm:


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

mediumbluemetalic said:


> This might be a re-post, but Car and Driver's newest magazine claims the Microbus (not the miniature Bulli Concept) is coming in 2014 as a replacement for the Routan. They say it's a full-sized, more modernized version of the decade-old concept. It looks almost exactly like the old Microbus concept, only with an air dam that matches the current VW design scheme, updated headlights, less-concept-ish door handles, and some side skirts that are reminiscent of the Golf VI, Jetta VI, and US Passat. Just to clarify, this wasn't posted as a "we wish" or a "they might"; rather, this was posted in the 25 Cars Worth Waiting for section, and afaik, no cars from this list have ever been just concepts or wishful thinking.
> 
> Several other websites, dating back to even December, seem to be confirming this as a reality. Granted the rendering is done by C&D, it appears that this may be more likely than even the Bulli, or perhaps both would coexist?


I bet they would both coexist. The most obvious bit of evidence for this is that this new smaller concept isn't called the Microbus or Transporter, it's called the 'Bulli' which is a cute nickname for the original Microbus and somewhat appropriate given that it's a smaller vehicle that's more fit for urban living. The prospect that VW is developing a real (fullsized) Microbus to replace the Routan is not surprising, especially given the original concept's immense popularity (and the fact that the Chrysler platform it sits on is nearing the end of its life cycle). Since they now have the resources to produce such a vehicle domestically (within the U.S.) it's now possible for them to build it here and avoid that crazy tax we have on imported vans (aka "chicken tax"). I think everyone is ready for a van (or minivan if you prefer) that has real style and presence. All those other people movers on sale out there right now are just so vanilla, VW is poised for the perfect introduction. A stylish, attractive, well appointed, well designed new Microbus would be sell just like the New Beetle did when it was first introduced over a decade ago and this new Bulli concept is the perfect way for them to get young, urban people in on the sales craze too.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

VWRedux said:


> Nice shape, overall proportions are good, I like it better but where would you fit the engine and tranny on this (mincobus) cab forward design? No room up front unless it's in the driver's lap, maybe throw in a flat 6 Porsche derived block in the rear!


Midengine, like the Toyota Previa minivan from years ago. The driver and front passenger would basically be slightly elevated and sit on top of the engine, which would necessitate the engine being on the smallish side (4 cylinder, no room for a 6, but the trend has been towards smaller displacement anyway for fuel economy). 

You could brag that you have a midengine car.  Bwahaha. Ok, it wasn't that funny.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

mediumbluemetalic said:


> This might be a re-post, but Car and Driver's newest magazine claims the Microbus (not the miniature Bulli Concept) is coming in 2014 as a replacement for the Routan. They say it's a full-sized, more modernized version of the decade-old concept. It looks almost exactly like the old Microbus concept, only with an air dam that matches the current VW design scheme, updated headlights, less-concept-ish door handles, and some side skirts that are reminiscent of the Golf VI, Jetta VI, and US Passat. Just to clarify, this wasn't posted as a "we wish" or a "they might"; rather, this was posted in the 25 Cars Worth Waiting for section, and afaik, no cars from this list have ever been just concepts or wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for this. I will anxiously wait.....looks like I'll get my van after all. I can buy my Ford in the meantime and not feel bad about it. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

randomkoreanguy said:


> I bet they would both coexist.


No. Only one could coexist. 

If they could bring something that looked like the '01 concept to fruition for a reasonable price, they could have a winner. I'd still be looking at the Bulli, as it's more of what I need, but there is certainly a market for both, as other vehicles have proved. If the (big?) Microbus could be offered for, say, $29k or so to start, they'd have a shot. At $40k? No way in hell, whether the competition sells loaded versions for that or not.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> No. Only one could coexist.
> At $40k? No way in hell, whether the competition sells loaded versions for that or not.


Dude...Competition? Loaded Routan. When the Routan first came out the high end was actually higher (like pushing $50k higher) since you had the option of various electronics packages like wifi, rear seat entertainment, etc. along with racks and interior widgets. They are scaling the options back big time now due to poor consumer reception.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

definition56 said:


> Dude...Competition? Loaded Routan. When the Routan first came out the high end was actually higher (like pushing $50k higher) since you had the option of various electronics packages like wifi, rear seat entertainment, etc. along with racks and interior widgets. *They are scaling the options back big time now due to poor consumer reception*.


Doesn't this prove my point? 

If they're scaling back to reduce the cost of the high-end cars, what makes you think it's a good idea to have one start around $40,000? As I said, if it can start at around $29-30k and _goes up to_ 40 or a little more, that's a different thing altogether. :beer:


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

They could make it for the right price, if they wanted to, using existing parts. Think of it as a tall Jetta wagon... it could be feasible. The original T1 was built on top of Beetle underpinnings, and VW could do the same with the Microbus to save on costs. Stretch that MQB.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Fully agree. This is the price range for a van now. $30-40K is accepted by the buyers, and the styling and interior finish of a nice VW (sorry new Jetta) would slay the market


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Doesn't this prove my point?
> 
> If they're scaling back to reduce the cost of the high-end cars, what makes you think it's a good idea to have one start around $40,000? As I said, if it can start at around $29-30k and _goes up to_ 40 or a little more, that's a different thing altogether. :beer:


Which point? The one where no one would pay $40k for a minivan? I don't think the Routan is a good barometer for your case considering mid to high $30k is the going rate for the category where base line is in the high $20k. People are buying loaded minivans in a $40k + price range. On the same token, I wouldn't consider a minivan a high end car :laugh:. The point is, the Routan is definitely an exception here considering the circumstances where VW has made a following making good quality cars and many of the customers are serial buyers and their market is loaded with purists. When they "develop" something that is a Chrysler minivan that's slightly restyled to look like a VW, how does that look to your core clientele? It obviously didn't fare well considering Honda's and Toyota's are selling very well. In my book all it did was piss off the fan base. So no, IMO it doesn't prove your point. I agree that the Microbus should have a base line in the high $20k mark....but....I think with VW's market , fan base, and the bus history, the high point could go much higher than the competition. And, I would pay for that as I mentioned earlier. A decked out Microbus, with a diesel and syncro.....$48-$50k or more all day long. I don't think it was ever mentioned that the MB would start at 40. 

For reference........$60.5k base price for a Touareg hybrid...come on. Porsche Cayenne's start at $10k less than this. I'm still trying to figure out where they are going with their logic.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

Enlisted in the military, married, 20-29yrs old, I would buy this as my first new car purchase. Tally that one in VW market analysts is you are indeed reading.


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

Sign me up. Leave it that size and make a larger version, as well.


----------



## mww (Jan 5, 2011)

please, ditch the routan and build the microbus
and please build the bulli and edge some scions off the road

these are both great-looking concepts that are uniquely VW (nice design tweaks Rosten and D Nice)



not so sure about that new beetle redesign, though...


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

mww said:


> please, ditch the routan and build the microbus
> and please build the bulli and edge some scions off the road
> 
> these are both great-looking concepts that are uniquely VW (nice design tweaks Rosten and D Nice)
> ...




Pull up a picture of the Scion xB and then compare it to the Bulli... :banghead:


----------



## chopsky_vw02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Not digging this small substitute*

Well, I love the styling, I will say that. I feel like this concept does much to revive feelings previous with the Microbus concept released in 2004. However, this small niche vehicle is not what VW loyalists would spend on and definitely isn't going to do much to replace what's been missing for some time...a true Transporter/Microbus/Campmobile replacement, an area that the minivan assumed, but is quickly not becoming so "mini." Fuel costs are becoming a huge concern for the US market (or at least they should be), but don't make another Honda Pilot or Nissan Cube. The Type 2 wasn't terribly large in the first place. What people need is to have the void from the Transporter filled. No one has done what VW has in producing such a flexible vehicle and called it a Microbus.  

What Volkswagen really needs to do is sit down, find out a way to do four things. Make it 1. a modern reinterpretation 2. simple but safe 3. truly affordable 4. and cool! If VW can revive the enthusiasm VW drivers have for a Type 2 van with the highest safety marks, don't overdo it on techie features and engineering feats to keep costs low, they would have effectively brought back the excitement for a product they brought back with the New Beetle. I think they hit the ball out of the park with the 2004 concept as it's still talked about repeatedly. Do what you do best and stick to it. 

Now. If folks from VW are reading this, don't bring something to the US like this that will sell in miniscule numbers. It won't help. Replace the Routan with something truly German in design from the ground up, produce it in the US or Mexico, and do it SOON! Thanks for listening.


----------



## swags (Mar 6, 2003)

*micro bulli mix*


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

chopsky_vw02 said:


> Well, I love the styling, I will say that. I feel like this concept does much to revive feelings previous with the Microbus concept released in 2004. However, this small niche vehicle is not what VW loyalists would spend on and definitely isn't going to do much to replace what's been missing for some time...a true Transporter/Microbus/Campmobile replacement, an area that the minivan assumed, but is quickly not becoming so "mini." Fuel costs are becoming a huge concern for the US market (or at least they should be), but don't make another Honda Pilot or Nissan Cube. The Type 2 wasn't terribly large in the first place. What people need is to have the void from the Transporter filled. No one has done what VW has in producing such a flexible vehicle and called it a Microbus.
> 
> What Volkswagen really needs to do is sit down, find out a way to do four things. Make it 1. a modern reinterpretation 2. simple but safe 3. truly affordable 4. and cool! If VW can revive the enthusiasm VW drivers have for a Type 2 van with the highest safety marks, don't overdo it on techie features and engineering feats to keep costs low, they would have effectively brought back the excitement for a product they brought back with the New Beetle. I think they hit the ball out of the park with the 2004 concept as it's still talked about repeatedly. Do what you do best and stick to it.
> 
> Now. If folks from VW are reading this, don't bring something to the US like this that will sell in miniscule numbers. It won't help. Replace the Routan with something truly German in design from the ground up, produce it in the US or Mexico, and do it SOON! Thanks for listening.


 Right on!! :thumbup: We already know they can build a good small car. :laugh:


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

definition56 said:


> Right on!! :thumbup: We already know they can build a good small car. :laugh:


 Yup, the Polo, Lupo and Fox


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I prefer this shape over the current bulli bus. Just Include a third row option. 










It would be cool if VW would roll out whole line. In retrospect just like VW did with with type II's of 60's & 70's. Transporter, Westfalia, panel van. 

Transporter - commuter/customizable with Gas,TDI,Hybrid option 

Westafalia - Long haul traveller with TDI 

Panel - Aimed at the light commercial with TDI 

Build it in chattanoooooga keep price down - Sorry guys! don't burn me too hard for saying that... I do prefer the german product. However fiscal viability is key here. 


eace:


----------



## accesscard (Jan 25, 2011)

*Don't like it....*

2001 Concept of Microbus is much better looking! This one looks like a mixture or Kia Soul, Scion, a bit of Nissan Cube. 

If you build a Microbus, make it right, 3 rows of seating ( all removable if needed ) smaller windows, 2.0 TDI engine (with 4 motion if possible) - that would be the winner!


----------



## 20VTGuy (Apr 23, 2003)

D nice said:


> Looks as though VW is trying to make a Scion Xb clone. Push the greenhouse out to the nose and lose the massive C-pillar. This is just a quick Photochop~I realize the pillars and doors need reworking, let the folks at Giugiaro sort that out! Volkswagen please do not lose the iconic Microbus shape!


 I don't think it would work mechanically since its front engine. Engine access would be a nightmare. And you would have to move the front passenger seats forward putting the front passengers over the wheels. As much as I like your interpretation its not feasible unless VW goes rear engine and thats definitely out of the question because it would require a new platform exclusive to this van. Even doing something like Toyota did with Previa back in the 90's placing the engine at the midpoint of the chassis would require a completely exclusive platform design. Plus not having any nose ahead of the passenger compartment might be a safety issue with todays crash protection standards.


----------



## mikallus (Mar 19, 2004)

prettygood said:


> VW, I love the concept as a Golf alternative but PLEASE BUILD A REAL MINIVAN!!!! I don't want a Chrysler, or a Toyota, or a Honda. I WANT A VW!!


 I could not have said it better. I don't know what they were thinking with the Routan. Don't get me wrong, It's a nice vehicle, for a Chrysler.


----------



## mikallus (Mar 19, 2004)

D nice said:


> Which would you choose?


 I'll take the second one! This is what it should look like. Good PS job!


----------



## Felicity (Apr 12, 2010)

*Well, sort of...*

If this works for tall people, we'll talk. Interior is a tad spartan. Still, I saw the most awesome VW van near Palo Alto, CA (perhaps the one pictured earlier in thread) and I actually tailed the guy until we were side by side at a traffic light and I asked him what it was and where he got it. He worked at the VW research center near there.... Shucks. That van was great. Yes, the Routan is an embarrassment for VW. A proper *VW* van would be wonderful. Besides, after you have hooked a generation with GTIs and Jettas what do you think they are going to get when they finally get around to 2.2 kids and a dog? Make it in diesel? Smokin'! (figuratively, not literally).


----------



## Kumba830 (Mar 10, 2011)

Felicity, was it the concept from back in 2001 or the newer one that was on Car and Driver?


----------



## cleoo (May 18, 2006)

Nice van, but where's the TRUCK? I like that my passat and jetta have some decent room to move stuff, but this Xb-esque just holds a little more. Though it beats the Eurovan in style.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

cleoo said:


> Nice van, but where's the TRUCK? I like that my passat and jetta have some decent room to move stuff, but this Xb-esque just holds a little more. Though it beats the Eurovan in style.


 
Your TRUCK is in Mexico :laugh: 









Yet another vehicle VW will most likely never bring to the states and another reason I'm asking....Why the Bulli? 

Ok so here's three vehicles that would fit perfect in the US market but are not here. Huh? We get a newly redesigned Beetle though. :thumbdown: :screwy: 
-Original Microbus concept 
-VW Amarok 
-VW Scirocco


----------



## Felicity (Apr 12, 2010)

*Which is which?*

_Felicity, was it the concept from back in 2001 or the newer one that was on Car and Driver?_ 

I am not sure but considering the date I saw it (mid-2010) I going to guess it was the newer one. It was veddy nice.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I can't believe that!! :banghead: Mexico with the average income of approx $6k a year and they get the amarok?! We are up here making 5 to 6 times that income (comparing national average incomes) and the irony is we drive trucks like we need a hole in our head. We get the routan and pile of substandard vw's-compared to euro spec vw's........ :screwy: :banghead: :facepalm:. 


I really really hope VW brings the micro bus concept..... This Bulli-shat thing is a joke as a bus replacement. Just bring the UP. I have respect for the Up for the innovation and the purpose. However, To mask it as a bus is insult to the infamous vw bus and the buying public here. Call it what it is. The bulli is the UP and the Micro bus concept is the last real bus.... Not knocking the California but it never came here-what else is new?! 

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

I know a lot of traditional bus guys (and gals) are crying foul on this one, but I don't think VW looks at this as an actual traditional van replacement. In many ways it is a modern day "micro" bus/vehicle. The future of the Routan sized van remains to be seen and VW is acutely aware that people really liked the VW van concepts. We'll see what happens. 

Meanwhile for those that like the Bulli, it will be in New York next month for the Auto Show.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

FOUL!!!!!!!! In more ways than one:facepalm:


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I know a lot of traditional bus guys (and gals) are crying foul on this one, but I don't think VW looks at this as an actual traditional van replacement. In many ways it is a modern day "micro" bus/vehicle. The future of the Routan sized van remains to be seen and VW is acutely aware that people really liked the VW van concepts. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Meanwhile for those that like the Bulli, it will be in New York next month for the Auto Show.


 I'm really not a traditional bus guy....never owned one, never cared to....and I'm crying foul on this one. 

I'm not arguing, but I'm going to have to disagree with you on the modern day "micro" bus comment. A Toyota Bb was a vehicle that was created to fill a specific niche in the Japanese market where smaller cars make more sense on their heavily congested roads and most cars rarely, if ever, see 12k miles a year like we have here. When Scion was created to bring that concept to the states it was aimed at providing a low-cost, youth oriented automotive brand into the U.S. The latest XB was designed specifically for the U.S. market and is bigger than it's original, it wasn't a retrofit. So, for VW to target a model in their line toward the "Scion XB" category, they are essentially just showing up to a game that started over 11 years ago and trying to add a little VW "history" to make the offering "fresh". That's not cool in my book. If you want to make a car that targets this category, fine....but don't bastardize your past to make something new, cool. The new beetle, as much as I hate to say it....was definitely in true VW spirit and was a MAJOR ground-breaking success for them. They can totally do it again with the bus (a bus sized bus, not a golf sized bus). 

VW has created such a cult following with the original bus, beetle, and golf. These were all ground-breaking cars in their class. They had passion, purpose, and mass-appeal. I hate to see them become followers.....especially with where the Bulli is targeting. 

Unfortunately, I know how the design game works.  The "Advanced" concept studios are typically a handful of young, untainted designers fresh out of school that are set up in a studio space that looks like something out of Dwell magazine....they all wear flip flops and Ray ban's and look like a bunch of hipsters and have a lottery of who has the hottest rendering on the wall......there's your Bulli concept. :laugh:


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

definition56 said:


> I'm really not a traditional bus guy....never owned one, never cared to....and I'm crying foul on this one.
> 
> I'm not arguing, but I'm going to have to disagree with you on the modern day "micro" bus comment. A Toyota Bb was a vehicle that was created to fill a specific niche in the Japanese market where smaller cars make more sense on their heavily congested roads and most cars rarely, if ever, see 12k miles a year like we have here. When Scion was created to bring that concept to the states it was aimed at providing a low-cost, youth oriented automotive brand into the U.S. The latest XB was designed specifically for the U.S. market and is bigger than it's original, it wasn't a retrofit. So, for VW to target a model in their line toward the "Scion XB" category, they are essentially just showing up to a game that started over 11 years ago and trying to add a little VW "history" to make the offering "fresh". That's not cool in my book. If you want to make a car that targets this category, fine....but don't bastardize your past to make something new, cool. The new beetle, as much as I hate to say it....was definitely in true VW spirit and was a MAJOR ground-breaking success for them. They can totally do it again with the bus (a bus sized bus, not a golf sized bus).
> 
> ...


 I would say that the Bulli concept is more in the spirit of what the original Type 2 intended than a $40k Microbus revival (not saying I don't want to see the Microbus Concept produced, mind you ). The whole point of the original Bus was that it was affordable and versatile, and while the Microbus Concept was versatile, the notion that $30k+ (pushing $40k+ for a well equipped modern minivan) is affordable is simply not true, especially when the median household income in the US is about $44k. A modern Microbus would be both larger and more expensive than it's historical counterpart, and while that's fine for middle class families looking for a stylish, well appointed hauler to drag the kids around in, some people want a car that's more affordable than that and can still carry people and random stuff, is versatile, and fuel efficient. The Bulli is more along those lines because of its lower price, smaller size, better fuel efficiency, and more urban friendly design. I think that's much more in line with the spirit of the Type 2 since so many more people can actually afford to buy it and it still has lots of usable space (for its price). 

For those that do need a minivan sized car, I'm sure VW is working on something or other, but despite the Bulli's connection to the old Type 2, it's clearly not intended to be a direct successor (hence the cutesy nickname) like the New Beetle is/was to the Type 1, but more of a spiritual successor. And as I said in a previous post, I think this still leaves the door wide open to the possibility that VW will produce a new vehicle based on the old Microbus Concept to replace the Routan.  Which is why I don't understand why the Microbus Concept fans are all up in arms as if producing the Bulli will somehow deny them a Microbus. They exist in two completely different niches (and price points). This is not an either/or scenario where only one Type 2 based concept will survive to become a production model.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

randomkoreanguy said:


> I would say that the Bulli concept is more in the spirit of what the original Type 2 intended than a $40k Microbus revival (not saying I don't want to see the Microbus Concept produced, mind you ). The whole point of the original Bus was that it was affordable and versatile, and while the Microbus Concept was versatile, the notion that $30k+ (pushing $40k+ for a well equipped modern minivan) is affordable is simply not true, especially when the median household income in the US is about $44k. A modern Microbus would be both larger and more expensive than it's historical counterpart, and while that's fine for middle class families looking for a stylish, affordable, well appointed hauler to drag the kids around in, some people want a car that's more affordable than that and can still carry people and random stuff, is versatile, and fuel efficient. The Bulli is more along those lines because of its lower price, smaller size, better fuel efficiency, and more urban friendly design. I think that's much more in line with the spirit of the Type 2 since so many more people can actually afford to buy it and it still has lots of usable space (for its price).
> 
> For those that do need a minivan sized car, I'm sure VW is working on something or other, but despite the Bulli's connection to the old Type 2, it's clearly not intended to be a direct successor (hence the cutesy nickname) like the New Beetle is/was to the Type 1, but more of a spiritual successor. And as I said in a previous post, I think this still leaves the door wide open to the possibility that VW will produce a new vehicle based on the old Microbus Concept to replace the Routan.  Which is why I don't understand why the Microbus Concept fans are all up in arms as if producing the Bulli will somehow deny them a Microbus. They exist in two completely different niches (and price points). This is not an either/or scenario where only one Type 2 based concept will survive to become a production model.


 I agree with some of it....but I'm not happy about it. :laugh: 

I don't think it's so much the fact that the Bulli concept will deny MB fans their vehicle. For me, at least, it's the fact that the Bulli was created at the expense of the original. I'm not quite understanding why VW had to go "retro" on a totally new category offering. I'll be honest with you....I'm a designer. I studied automotive design....I teach automotive design. To me, this concept seems like a student's grandeur idea of what a modern throwback VW is. The fact that they are trying to fit their history into this segment of cars is what is driving me nuts. If you want to enter this segment, just design a cool car for the segment....leave the past out of it. Comparatively, the new Beetle remained essentially as the same segment of car. A couple things and then I'll shut up. By creating this concept, whether the two can co-exist or not, one will always take precedence. I don't understand why you would set yourself up for competition within your own line? I get the fact that manufacturers make small SUV's and big SUV's but this seems like a different animal being that it's more of a niche car....big mini van and little mini van just doesn't sound right. Why design your small category offering to look like your big category offering if they are supposed to live and breathe in two different worlds (does that make sense? :laugh....not to mention, why come out with a concept that looks strangely similar to a concept that was created 10 years ago (and on top of that one that people are still asking for). Lastly, maybe it's just me but don't you think that the Bulli kinda spoils it for the real thing? It's like eating your appetizer and being too full for the main course (ok maybe a bad analogy). I dunno.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

definition56 said:


> I agree with some of it....but I'm not happy about it. :laugh:
> 
> I don't think it's so much the fact that the Bulli concept will deny MB fans their vehicle. For me, at least, it's the fact that the Bulli was created at the expense of the original. I'm not quite understanding why VW had to go "retro" on a totally new category offering. I'll be honest with you....I'm a designer. I studied automotive design....I teach automotive design. To me, this concept seems like a student's grandeur idea of what a modern throwback VW is. The fact that they are trying to fit their history into this segment of cars is what is driving me nuts. If you want to enter this segment, just design a cool car for the segment....leave the past out of it. Comparatively, the new Beetle remained essentially as the same segment of car. A couple things and then I'll shut up. By creating this concept, whether the two can co-exist or not, one will always take precedence. I don't understand why you would set yourself up for competition within your own line? I get the fact that manufacturers make small SUV's and big SUV's but this seems like a different animal being that it's more of a niche car....big mini van and little mini van just doesn't sound right. Why design your small category offering to look like your big category offering if they are supposed to live and breathe in two different worlds (does that make sense? :laugh....not to mention, why come out with a concept that looks strangely similar to a concept that was created 10 years ago (and on top of that one that people are still asking for). Lastly, maybe it's just me but don't you think that the Bulli kinda spoils it for the real thing? It's like eating your appetizer and being too full for the main course (ok maybe a bad analogy). I dunno.


 I do understand your point, and I think a good analogy is the whole new Rolls Royce Ghost versus Phantom thing that's developed now that they offer both models. An argument Jeremy Clarkson makes is that despite being a good car in its own right, the only reason to buy a Ghost is because you can't afford a Phantom and that you'll always be reminded of this when you see a Phantom while driving your Ghost. So you're forced to ask, why water down your product to produce a cheaper version when it's already the best, most ultimate version it can be? 

I think many automakers have been doing this lately. Porsche did it when it made the Boxster/Cayman to slot in below the 911. Lamborghini did it with the Gallardo. Volume automakers work from the bottom up, true, but it seems like high end manufacturers are working from the top down and if VW predicts that the Microbus will in fact be priced out of a certain range, it does make business sense to offer an 'affordable version' to slot below it and capitalize on any New Beetle-esque sales craze that may ensue. From a creative and design standpoint, I guess the best example I can point to is MINI who is very clearly milking their brand cachet for all its worth by producing every variant of the Cooper conceivable. While I don't necessarily agree with this practice, it really seems like its been a runaway success for BMW. 

Could VW produce a completely new-from-scratch model that fills the same niche without drawing upon the Type 2 mythos? Yes, absolutely. I think one of those UP! concepts look similar in size and function to the Bulli, but it didn't get the kind of reaction that the Bulli did from the public and the press. So I guess ultimately, it's more the fault of the media and the public-at-large. If no one had reacted to the concept (which they insisted was just a concept and not intended or guaranteed for production), it probably would've just gone away quietly. The reactions, though, now mean that they'll continue showing the Bulli at more auto shows throughout the year, and if reactions continue to be as they have been, I wouldn't be surprised to see this pop into a VW showroom. I believe the New Beetle came into being much the same way from the Concept 1. 

The notion of diluting the spiritual essence of the Type 2 is a valid concern, (since it seems to me that MINI is treading perilously close to that fine line) but I really do believe that they won't attract the same types of customers anymore than the Passat and the Jetta would. The size difference and price gap ensure that. And I bet VW is thinking that this is much less drastic than what MINI has been doing with the Cooper's soul/essence. And yeah, probably it was some young designer who got exceptionally lucky, but sometimes that's how these things play out. Also, I think something designed by someone young maybe stands a good chance of appealing to young people (maybe my logic is flawed, but it makes sense to me). Really, it's VW's fault for not having satiated their loyal customer's appetites by producing the Microbus Concept ten years ago.  

And if I could afford it, I'd probably pick the Microbus over the Bulli. But I don't think seeing a Bulli would ruin my appreciation for the Microbus anymore than seeing a MINI Countryman would ruin my appreciation for the Cooper. I think a great car will always shine on its own merit. Its siblings are just there to offer a similar experience for those people with different needs that aren't necessarily met by the original (and are willing to compromise).


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

randomkoreanguy said:


> I do understand your point, and I think a good analogy is the whole new Rolls Royce Ghost versus Phantom thing that's developed now that they offer both models. An argument Jeremy Clarkson makes is that despite being a good car in its own right, the only reason to buy a Ghost is because you can't afford a Phantom and that you'll always be reminded of this when you see a Phantom while driving your Ghost. So you're forced to ask, why water down your product to produce a cheaper version when it's already the best, most ultimate version it can be?
> 
> I think many automakers have been doing this lately. Porsche did it when it made the Boxster/Cayman to slot in below the 911. Lamborghini did it with the Gallardo. Volume automakers work from the bottom up, true, but it seems like high end manufacturers are working from the top down and if VW predicts that the Microbus will in fact be priced out of a certain range, it does make business sense to offer an 'affordable version' to slot below it and capitalize on any New Beetle-esque sales craze that may ensue. From a creative and design standpoint, I guess the best example I can point to is MINI who is very clearly milking their brand cachet for all its worth by producing every variant of the Cooper conceivable. While I don't necessarily agree with this practice, it really seems like its been a runaway success for BMW.
> 
> ...


 Okay, both of you are making great points but I have to add to the conversation. 

Pro-Bulli: 
- Only valid at a entry-level pricepoint, this can't be a $30K top end type car, low 20s max 
- The UP! concept is not produced as shown, but this model is the production version of the UP! platform and technologies 
- Polo platform is not brought to US alongside this car 
- Jetta offers value with traditional styling, Bulli offers value with Retro styling, Golf...? 
- Competes directly with all the aforementioned Xb, Mini, Cube etc 

Pro-MicroBus: 
- Really a minivan, not an impersonation of one: 7+ seats plus cargo space for luggage and stroller 
- $27K-$40K price range, competing directly with Honda and Toyota on price, features etc 
- Every bit as classy as Touareg for interior, but on the cheaper North American platform and NA Passat engine options 
- Rounds out the portfolio to be able to meet all consumers, no longer looses the 30-50 year old segment that is forced into a proper family van/suv (of 5... my passat wagon worked great for a family of 4) 

High end SUV, Van, Sedan = Toureg, Microbus, and CC 
Mid range SUV and Sedan = Tiguan and Passat 
Value CUV, Sedan, Other = Bulli, Jetta, Golf 

Throw in the Eos and a value convertible and you have the whole range. Anything outside of this gets beyond the VW brand and is expressly Audi territory 

So the Bulli makes sense as long as it is not cannibalized by the UP! and Polo platforms.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

prettygood said:


> Okay, both of you are making great points but I have to add to the conversation.
> 
> Pro-Bulli:
> - Only valid at a entry-level pricepoint, this can't be a $30K top end type car, low 20s max
> ...


 Yep. :thumbup: .....except call the "bulli" something different and redesign it to NOT look like a microbus. :laugh: 

Randomkoreanguy. I agree with you on a lot of levels. I'm not sure you are comparing apples to apples though on the RR, Porsche and Lambo analogies since VW is definitely not playing in the same arena as any of these....Porsche being the closest but I think they are taking on more of an Audi persona than a VW persona, but we're talking top down, not bottom up, which you see where the Phaeton ended up (awesome car btw). Mini is a totally different animal since they are essentially, as you said, bringing out their past lineup and staging their release. I can see the next model releases now....Mini Cooper pickup and/or Mini Cooper mini van :laugh:. 

I think when comparing the Up! and Bulli, they are/were both essentially paper boats sent out on the water to see if they get hit. IMO the only thing that is getting response from the Bulli is the fact that it looks like the Microbus. As I mentioned, this doesn't sit well with me and I don't believe it gives an honest reaction to the car. Look at the reactions just in this thread alone (granted we all may have different views being a VW site). I think you have both sides here...but correct me if I'm wrong...I'm not hearing too many "I have to have it's" but more opinions based around it's controversial retro styling...positive and negative. Strip away the two tone paint, large bus-like VW logo, and all other historical references (which probably will be the final outcome minus a few colorways) and what do you have? 

Just an observation after being a VW loyalist for so many years.....this all comes down to VW's profound initiative to become the world's #1 automaker. The last three years, all I am seeing are VW's that are uninspired, marketing ploys to gain a #1 spot. The $16k Jetta that's as plain as a white sheet aimed directly at Toy's Camry and now the Bulli aimed...well...that's obvious. I guess the main thing I can't stand is the "follow" not "lead" attitude that has changed....but....that's exactly how Toyota became #1. VW always had this "rebel", anti-corporate uniqueness (whatever you want to call it) to them that I was always proud to own and drive. I'm not seeing the VW that I grew to love. It's like a really good band's second album. :laugh:


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

definition56 said:


> Yep. :thumbup: .....except call the "bulli" something different and redesign it to NOT look like a microbus. :laugh:
> 
> Randomkoreanguy. I agree with you on a lot of levels. I'm not sure you are comparing apples to apples though on the RR, Porsche and Lambo analogies since VW is definitely not playing in the same arena as any of these....Porsche being the closest but I think they are taking on more of an Audi persona than a VW persona, but we're talking top down, not bottom up, which you see where the Phaeton ended up (awesome car btw). Mini is a totally different animal since they are essentially, as you said, bringing out their past lineup and staging their release. I can see the next model releases now....Mini Cooper pickup and/or Mini Cooper mini van :laugh:.
> 
> ...


 I think if you take away all the Type 2 design cues from the Bulli you wind up with the same kind of car that you would if you took away all the Type 1 styling cues from the New Beetle: a really boring car.  Actually the Bulli would probably look a lot like a Scion xB (which I don't think is a compelling design) if it were stripping of all its retro styling. But I think the styling is half the point of a car like the Bulli. Granted, you can argue its stretching the Type 2's soul/essence a bit far in the name of capitalism, but I don't see how the Countryman is any different in seriously bending and reshaping the boundaries of what a MINI is supposed to be. Many automakers have done this recently and met with huge controversy and anger for straying outside the boundaries of what they're known/expected to build, but they've been largely rewarded by huge sales numbers that defy the angry outcries. 

I think VW is largely a very conservative automaker and all of their daring moments seem to have been rare occasional outbursts (sometimes unintentionally brilliant like the first GTI). I mean, they still don't make a serious sportscar of any sort, their current minivan offering is a rebadged Chrysler, and there are a huge number of niches other manufacturers are rushing to fill that VW has largely ignored (let alone the existing, proven niches VW is neglecting). This, to me, is a sure sign of the fact that waiting ten years to join a new trendy niche is not abnormal when conservative is their normal business practice. Falling back on a proven technique (like reviving a retro nameplate and invoking some nostalgia) is more conservative than trying something new and daring. Hyundai is probably where I would expect daring and risky, especially given their recent gambles in dramatically redesigning their whole lineup with the initially controversial 'fluidic sculpture' design language and all the new niches they're rushing to fill with new models. It should be interesting, actually, to see who fares better since both VW and Hyundai are obviously seeking to usurp Toyota's #1 spot with opposing philosophies, but I digress. My point is that it's not surprising they styled the Bulli the way they did, because it draws upon something that's been proven to work for them in the past (in a really huge way if you look at the old New Beetle sales figures). They are stretching the definition of a Microbus a bit, but I think they've made it work (assuming some of the quirky and practical features carry over). I think the Bulli is a micro-Microbus in the same way the Countryman is a supersized-MINI. It's a bit of a compromise and loses some things, but it carries over a lot of the most important features that made the original stand out (and in the process, broadens the appeal of the original to new potential customers). 

As for the second album, give them time. Maybe their third of fourth album will be the one that recaptures the magic of the first one. :thumbup: A really good band almost always eventually produces another good album (just not often in a row ).


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Lower It*

I like it, just the seats don't look comfy....


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I wonder if VW were to build the Micro bus concept in North American what the real cost of manufacturing would be??


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

randomkoreanguy said:


> .......I think VW is largely a very conservative automaker and all of their daring moments seem to have been rare occasional outbursts (sometimes unintentionally brilliant like the first GTI). I mean, they still don't make a serious sportscar of any sort, their current minivan offering is a rebadged Chrysler, and there are a huge number of niches other manufacturers are rushing to fill that VW has largely ignored (let alone the existing, proven niches VW is neglecting). This, to me, is a sure sign of the fact that waiting ten years to join a new trendy niche is not abnormal when conservative is their normal business practice. Falling back on a proven technique (like reviving a retro nameplate and invoking some nostalgia) is more conservative than trying something new and daring. Hyundai is probably where I would expect daring and risky, especially given their recent gambles in dramatically redesigning their whole lineup with the initially controversial 'fluidic sculpture' design language and all the new niches they're rushing to fill with new models. It should be interesting, actually, to see who fares better since both VW and Hyundai are obviously seeking to usurp Toyota's #1 spot with opposing philosophies, but I digress. My point is that it's not surprising they styled the Bulli the way they did, because it draws upon something that's been proven to work for them in the past (in a really huge way if you look at the old New Beetle sales figures). They are stretching the definition of a Microbus a bit, but I think they've made it work (assuming some of the quirky and practical features carry over). I think the Bulli is a micro-Microbus in the same way the Countryman is a supersized-MINI. It's a bit of a compromise and loses some things, but it carries over a lot of the most important features that made the original stand out (and in the process, broadens the appeal of the original to new potential customers).


 This point on VW's conservatism is exactly what has made them unique. They do their own thing, they don't follow the hype, and and they produce cars that are refined, well-thought-out examples based on a holistic modularity of platforms. They aren't in for annual model changes and have longevity in their model versions to the tune of about 8-9 years. I definitely wouldn't say that their outbursts were unintentional though. The mk1 was created to replace the beetle and if it wasn't for Audi's water-cooled background, VW probably would have continued the air-cooled routine and the mk1 might not have happened. The GTi was an easy fit and to compete against the Renault 5 (LeCar :laugh. What you are saying though about their "ignoring the niches" is, to me, what makes them successful and unique. Look at the original T2, which, I guess you could call a mistake, but it was originally a commercial vehicle...however, it had great use of the interior space, and the people hauler idea fit perfect. I'm definitely not saying that I dislike the styling of the Bulli. Otherwise, I'd be saying I dislike the styling of the microbus . In light of the conversation, the Bulli is definitely the "outburst" to the conservatism....which is the premise that I dislike. 

Funny that you mention Chrysler and Hyundai in the same train of thought. A classmate of mine was responsible for the Crossfire and later left DCX to go to Hyundai/Kia. He's also responsible for a lot of Hyundai's latest design push. However controversial, I think they are definitely a force to not take lightly. Some of Hyundai's latest cars + affordability + warranty are looking (don't make me say it) appealing :laugh:. I was at the auto show this year, and for some odd reason, they were the cars I really wanted to look at, more to dissect their quality. Shame on me. :laugh:


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

definition56 said:


> This point on VW's conservatism is exactly what has made them unique. They do their own thing, they don't follow the hype, and and they produce cars that are refined, well-thought-out examples based on a holistic modularity of platforms. They aren't in for annual model changes and have longevity in their model versions to the tune of about 8-9 years. I definitely wouldn't say that their outbursts were unintentional though. The mk1 was created to replace the beetle and if it wasn't for Audi's water-cooled background, VW probably would have continued the air-cooled routine and the mk1 might not have happened. The GTi was an easy fit and to compete against the Renault 5 (LeCar :laugh. What you are saying though about their "ignoring the niches" is, to me, what makes them successful and unique. Look at the original T2, which, I guess you could call a mistake, but it was originally a commercial vehicle...however, it had great use of the interior space, and the people hauler idea fit perfect. I'm definitely not saying that I dislike the styling of the Bulli. Otherwise, I'd be saying I dislike the styling of the microbus . In light of the conversation, the Bulli is definitely the "outburst" to the conservatism....which is the premise that I dislike.
> 
> Funny that you mention Chrysler and Hyundai in the same train of thought. A classmate of mine was responsible for the Crossfire and later left DCX to go to Hyundai/Kia. He's also responsible for a lot of Hyundai's latest design push. However controversial, I think they are definitely a force to not take lightly. Some of Hyundai's latest cars + affordability + warranty are looking (don't make me say it) appealing :laugh:. I was at the auto show this year, and for some odd reason, they were the cars I really wanted to look at, more to dissect their quality. Shame on me. :laugh:


 I think we've reached the point where it seems clear that we largely agree with each other.  I have to admit, I also find Hyundai (and Kia) fascinating and strangely appealing. What keeps me away, though, is that they don't take that last final step towards making a true enthusiast's sedan/hatchback. They have the Genesis Coupe if you want something sporty, but the reviews of the Sonata Turbo and Optima SX Turbo seem to largely be that it's fast and has a sporty tune for a midsize family car, but it's a few steps short of being a true sport sedan. Also, the interior materials, while impressive compared to their past efforts, are a few notches shy of VW, which I guess is to be expected if they're going to be able to hit their price targets as far as affordability goes. I think for the average consumer, it's a perfectly fine compromise. For me, though, I like the little bit extra you get in a VW (the exception being the new Jetta). The funny thing is, if they were to start matching VW on quality of materials, it would probably bump up the price of their cars to comparable levels at which point it would seem silly to get the Hyundai because it loses the entire value/price aspect of the equation that it has going for it. That's one of the big reasons I dislike the cost-cutting on the latest Jetta, because it feels like VW is trying to out-bargain-price Hyundai rather than really playing to its strengths. I can understand offering a cheapened base model in order to get a really low base price on the ads, but to extend that tactic even to the high trim models is really disappointing for long time VW loyalists. I think I've completely gone off topic, though , so I'll just end it by saying that for better or worse, the Bulli looks like it's starting down the same path as the Concept 1. If it makes a huge splash at the New York Auto Show and continues to gain momentum throughout the show season, I bet production will be all but a done deal.


----------



## neVes (May 29, 2008)

looks good, but i'd prefer to have rear sliding doors or suicide rears versus the swing door.


----------



## betzf (Mar 28, 2011)

*almost there*

I like it. But maybe a little more is better: sliding rear doors, 4motion, TDI or 1.4 turbo-sc. By the time it might be produced, LED headlights might be cheap enough to add, but don't price the whole pkg past mid-20s. And please, tone down the front logo and show me some real seats instead of upholstered wooden slabs. Maybe the Mazda 5 and Ford C-Max are similar, if bigger, but that's the direction I'm headed for: small, all-season, multi-use, space- and fuel-efficient, 4-5 passenger (7 is really too many for me) and still cool to see and be seen in. Have a go at it in the U.S.


----------



## driver0069 (Nov 18, 2004)

how does it drive?


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Love it, VW, but I drive in the real world, so if you do end up building it, please give me an option for something other than forklift tires. Yeah, I know, I'm getting old, but I have to drive on midwest pothole and steel plate filled streets. Cool looks are nice but I need something that functions every day with a minimum of fuss, too. Looks nice, though, and I'd likely buy something like it.


----------



## Ozman (Jan 23, 2003)

*T5.5*










You ask for something cool looking and practical... the T5 is what we need here. If only VW could remove head from ass and start building Transporters and Multivans in Chatanooga, they could sell them here and export the rest to close markets i.e Canada, Mexico and Carribean, & Latin America. Vw Commercial Vehicles in Hannover has a hard time keeping up with demand for these...


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*On the Flip-Side*

I'm recanting my review of the seats. Now I think they fit the look and style of the vehicle. I look at it this way, Would they want to sell this to mom/dad for going to get groceries or take on a trip to OBX, no. Would they want to sell it to a younger generation that maybe goes to the beach weekly if not daily, sure. I see this vehicle as the bigger brother of the Hybrids out there, with the versitility of making a picnic trip with a dog. Ask yourself if the vehicle would be better off with seats out of a Routan or Tiguan? Comfy seats have crevis's were you don't want sand and hair to build up. These seats support a good swipe of the hand to clear off the seat.


----------



## greggyc (Nov 25, 2003)

*fix the headlights*

I like the van, but c'mon, give it round headlights, or at least oval-ish.


----------



## zuhaelter_82 (Oct 30, 2003)

greggyc said:


> I like the van, but c'mon, give it round headlights, or at least oval-ish.


So it can look like a Beetle?


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

:wave: Hello! how well does small sell here in north america? I think this will flop.


----------



## shibby09 (Apr 3, 2011)

The microbus was the iconic symbol representing the peace movement of the 60's and 70's. I think it's time to revive its icon status as the poster child of the green movement of today.


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

shibby09 said:


> The microbus was the iconic symbol representing the peace movement of the 60's and 70's. I think it's time to revive its icon status as the poster child of the green movement of today.


Too bad it has all those batteries, and is a pure electric. If it were a turbodiesel, or a turbodiesel hybrid, then you'd be able to call it "green".

This "green movement" I keep hearing about is anything but. It's just a marketing ploy aimed at hipsters who don't know a thing about energy production and usage.

On a lighter note, if this concept was 10% larger and had in ICE, I'd be all over it like stink on a monkey.


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

Geekengineer said:


> Too bad it has all those batteries, and is a pure electric. If it were a turbodiesel, or a turbodiesel hybrid, then you'd be able to call it "green".
> 
> This "green movement" I keep hearing about is anything but. It's just a marketing ploy aimed at hipsters who don't know a thing about energy production and usage.
> 
> On a lighter note, if this concept was 10% larger and had in ICE, I'd be all over it like stink on a monkey.


I really doubt a production model would be pure electric. Granted, Nissan is dabbling in this with their Leaf, but VW was reluctant to even make gas/electric hybrids until extremely recently (when they caved in to market pressure, I'm assuming). If this makes it to production, I'd bet the farm that it would come with a standard combustion engine as the base model (possibly the 5 cylinder, maybe a four banger since Jamie said VW is developing brand new engines to replace the current range) and _maybe_ a hybrid option if they have one fully developed by then and a TDI if we're lucky. I think the electric powertrain and iPad dash interface are unique concept car features and not destined for a production line. The iPad is just so obvious sticking up out of the dash, I'm sure people would get their Bullis broken into and having them stolen if they included it as a real production model feature. And if that iPad is the only real interface with some of the major controls (radio, climate control, etc, notice it's the only thing on the dash besides the speedo), you'd be screwed until you replaced it.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/01/review-2011-vw-touareg-hybrid/

This is a few months old now but for all of you interested in VW's confused market strategy....it pretty much sums it up. :laugh:

...and some other, quite familiar conversations. I like this site. :laugh:

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/03/bulli-for-you-vw-to-build-microvan/

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/02/vw-microbus-fans-your-wait-is-over/

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/02/review-2011-volkswagen-jetta-se/#more-382908

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2010/08/review-2011-volkswagen-jetta/#more-362300


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

randomkoreanguy said:


> I really doubt a production model would be pure electric. Granted, Nissan is dabbling in this with their Leaf, but VW was reluctant to even make gas/electric hybrids until extremely recently (when they caved in to market pressure, I'm assuming). If this makes it to production, I'd bet the farm that it would come with a standard combustion engine as the base model (possibly the 5 cylinder, maybe a four banger since Jamie said VW is developing brand new engines to replace the current range) and _maybe_ a hybrid option if they have one fully developed by then and a TDI if we're lucky. I think the electric powertrain and iPad dash interface are unique concept car features and not destined for a production line. The iPad is just so obvious sticking up out of the dash, I'm sure people would get their Bullis broken into and having them stolen if they included it as a real production model feature. And if that iPad is the only real interface with some of the major controls (radio, climate control, etc, notice it's the only thing on the dash besides the speedo), you'd be screwed until you replaced it.



I'm hoping VW sits back for a while to see how this whole electric car fad goes before committing. A TDI for the Bulli makes the most sense to me, due to diesel's overall awesomeness.

And I agree about the iPad interface - using an actual iPad could lead to lots and lots of problems. A large-format touchscreen that can be hidden away is a nifty idea. Having that interface device be a highly-visible, removable product that is in high demand will keep auto glass shops quite busy.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

We should call it the Anti-Bus


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

If it's built this will be my next VW. I do like the round headlights better than the concepts though. Nice p-shops guys.


----------



## Oilslick (Aug 13, 2001)

*Too Small!*

Make it a foot taller and three feet longer, add 2.0 liter TDI and I'm in.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

definition56 said:


> http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2011/01/review-2011-vw-touareg-hybrid/
> 
> This is a few months old now but for all of you interested in VW's confused market strategy....it pretty much sums it up. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Yes I'm quoting myself. :laugh:

Some of the better comments.....not mine. :laugh:

"I think Toyota has some extra capacity based on current Scion sales. Perhaps they can supply a few Xb’s and VW can sell them as Routan-II’s. This is a microbus like a Ford Mustang is a microbus. VW can’t do anything right."

"This is not a van, it has nothing in common with the microbus except the two-tone paint."

"Looks like a Golf with bench seats. Where the hell are you supposed to store all the hippies in this thing, anyway?"

"“Your Wait Is Over” Uh, no it isn’t. I’m not giving up my 89 Westfalia for this."

"I am so sick of VW America by now. now that VW is one of the three biggest car companies in the world, they are starting to act like it. Like GM, or at least the old GM if you believe much has changed in Detroit. Another front wheel drive mall cruiser for the lowest denominator in the American car market that rests on the laurels of something that was actually original and almost revolutionary, sigh.."

"Aiming at the Scion xB isn’t such a lofty goal. Sales of that nameplate are down to 1/3 of the 2006 peak, in part due to Toyota’s departure from the xB1 appeal. The xB2 exhibits the worst features of small car bloat. Other than the hideous front end, I like the form factor of this VW microvan. But can anyone afford to keep it on the road?"


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

VW should roll out the Micro bus series again..

Transporter - High MPG (TDI) and lots of connectivity 

Panel Vanel - Light commercial introduction to north america (TDI)

Westfalia - (TDI) Perfect camping vechile. Especially for the working folk... I leave my 67' westy packed up and ready to go anytime. I come home from the office and just leave the city (A huge stress relief!!) I just need a bigger motor 

I'd buy a microbus in heart a beat.... However on Monday we have an appointment and we're ordering my wife an Avant (a color decision...ask the Mrs.). We'd buy the bus over the avant anyday.... No way in hell would I buy the rotten (routan) or this little imposter. Please don't waste the steel on this thing. I agree the pitch to the younger crowd is alittle soft. they are younger and just establishing themselves. However a slightly more establish age group would make more sense, The Microbus is the answer. Ben Pon  was right along.


----------



## dmswishvw (Nov 26, 2009)

love it! i hope this gets built for sure


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

AMAROK in the US!

Oh, and the bigger size van please. My family of 5 doesn't fit in a Golf or Jetta, and I'm not buying a Routan.


----------



## tecknoquatt (Jul 2, 2004)

might have been a stroke of genius in 1947 but they waited a bit too long for this one. now its just another scion xb copy


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like direct competition for the Scion Xb or Kia Soul...but the Bulli has more of a modern/contemporary style and German Engineering.


----------



## msjulie33 (Apr 9, 2006)

*i want one now!*

Smaller front badge and diesel TDI please! Maybe even diesel/electric hybrid?


----------



## suckmychimp (May 21, 2011)

I think that VW would only be smart to produce a new version of one of the most endeering, iconic
vehicle designs of all time. Personally, I have wanted a VW bus all my life...I can imagine this feeling 
I have had, is just as strong in almost everyone else that has seen, driven in, owned and otherwise
admired "the bus". 
When the re-do design was thought of a decade ago...I nearly wet my pants! I was 
so happy, that during my life, I may have a shot at having a new bus. Then it was canned...a sad day.
Now...Im not sure who at VW re-incarnated the idea again...but they are obviously in tune with there 
customers. This man/woman is brilliant. It is a good thing that VW has turned away from the Phatone
mentality toward vehicles that are good looking, utilitarian designed vehicles that people want. 
This new Bulli concept is not as faithful to the original bus design, but still, it pays homage to the 
original. 
I would buy one in a heartbeat.
Competition?
I think that the timing of this type vehicle is almost spot on. People are tired of the same old, same old
north american style minivan...and a breath of fresh air like this concept, would be an excellent move 
for sales, and market recognition. 
I would like mine in sky blue, and white please...and make it a TDI!
VW...dont screw this up...you have alot more riding on this, than just a new vehicle...you have the 
history of your company that has been endeered to generations of people thru the original design. 
Dont disapoint generations of people!


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally, I'd like to see both the Bulli and the Bus in production. First off, there's a large VW Bus community who would snap these up like pancakes. Offer a modern Camper too. Second, if the Bulli competes with the Scion, so what-not everyone needs a full-size van, and why ignore a market that seems to have some legs. (As opposed to waiting freaking decades to introduce a mini-van while that segment flourished, and then a rebadged and higher priced Chrysler to boot.) The Bulli could go over well with college and just beyond agers as a small, stylish and useful funky ride-and perhaps they'll move up to the Bus as their needs change. Or older buyers looking for something smaller yet practical. Wonder how many Scion buyers move into Toyotas as their needs change, and how many Toyota buyers look to Scion for their kids' first new car, or their own second. Third, build a commercial (high roof?) version of the Bulli-I see a fair number of Scions used by small businesses, and Ford's Transit seems to be doing well. Might also make sense to have a taxi version a bit bigger than the Milan concept. Fourth, if VW is seriously considering a "larger" Polo for the US, use the architecture for the Bulli and build it in Mexico or Tennessee, and as someone else mentioned, use the US Passat architecture for the Bus and build it in Tennessee along side the Passat, or spend the money to extensively rework the Routan with a Bus-like body and interior (probably cheaper to use the more modern Passat). Fifth, using the Passat and new Polo platforms for these two would go a long way toward maximizing the return on investment. And sixth, definitely offer TDI (and maybe 4Motion-although I'm not sure how well Chrysler did with its AWD vans) versions.


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

This new one is awesome! I love love small cars with good packaging. The LAST thing this country needs is another too big vehicle like the original bus concept of 10 years ago. I think it needs a 6 person seating option like the Mazda 5 and Ford C-Max. Perfect competitor for those vehicles and appropriate in our nearly $5/gallon world. Everyone and everything in the US needs to go on a diet and this fits the bill.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Lamfalus said:


> This new one is awesome! I love love small cars with good packaging. The LAST thing this country needs is another too big vehicle like the original bus concept of 10 years ago. I think it needs a 6 person seating option like the Mazda 5 and Ford C-Max. Perfect competitor for those vehicles and appropriate in our nearly $5/gallon world. Everyone and everything in the US needs to go on a diet and this fits the bill.


Wow. This sounds like a flashback of South Park. Take a deep inhale......

Some of us in this world are in dire need of a direct mini-van competitor...one that is refreshingly different, which is exactly what the original concept had to offer. I think you need to take a better look at the original micro bus concept. In case you missed it, it was targeted directly at a slot between an SUV and a minivan....and if you didn't see it in person, it really wasn't, as you put it, "too big". The microbus was not any bigger than a Eurovan or any other mini van on the road now. 

_"Everyone and everything in the US needs to go on a diet"_ Please explain this statement.


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

A minivan is fine. It could go alongside this. But to call it a modern minivan competitor and a successor to the microbus in the same sentence wouldn't make sense. A microbus should be... micro. That 2001 concept dwarfs the original microbus. 

Obviously the trend now is generally for smaller more efficient vehicles and I like it. People don't usually need an Expedition anymore than they need to supersize their Big Mac value meal.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Lamfalus said:


> A minivan is fine. It could go alongside this. But to call it a modern minivan competitor and a successor to the microbus in the same sentence wouldn't make sense. A microbus should be... micro. That 2001 concept dwarfs the original microbus.
> 
> Obviously the trend now is generally for smaller more efficient vehicles and I like it. People don't usually need an Expedition anymore than they need to supersize their Big Mac value meal.


Huh? Seriously? How can you say that the 2001 microbus concept was not a supposed-to-be mini-van competitor? The original T2 turned into a Vanagon which turned into the Eurovan. Were these not "minivans" in at least some sense of the word? So the new beetle was not a "successor" to the old beetle the same way the Microbus concept wasn't a proposed successor to the T2? Ahh, I get it....the Bulli concept is the "true" successor to the microbus because it is "micro".....and the 2001 concept "dwarfed" the original? Let's take a look at the specs here. The 2001 concept was approximately 186" overall length where the original T2 was 177". I don't know about you but 9" longer and some 30years apart isn't exactly "dwarfing"....bigger wheels, longer wheel-base, a little wider, maybe taller...but not "dwarfing". So back to mini-van competitor and microbus successor not making sense in the same sentence. You think the Bulli concept, while styled like an original T2 (which IMO is styled like the 2001 concept but who's counting), that is Golf-sized and targeted at a Scion xB is more true to the original because it is "micro".....like the namesake Microbus. :laugh: :facepalm: 

Take a look again at the original marketing video just for fun.



To be quite honest, I'm sick and tired of this idea that a small car is an "efficient" car. Personally, I think it's a misconception much like the misconception that we are in the midst of a petroleum crisis. You can thank your neighborhood commodity speculator for your $5/gallon gas. You ever notice that when a barrel of oil goes up, gas prices substantially go up with it? On the same token, when a barrel drops $17 in a day or two the prices will fall a few cents. Google "gas price fixing" and you'll see a hundred articles on the recent investigations....but it will all go away when you see multi-million dollar re-election fund contributions. Don't get me started. 

I agree that we should all be more environmentally responsible, no doubt about.....but don't punish me by making me drive a tiny tin box because it's socially "the right thing to do". I like small cars too but what's wrong with also wanting a decent size car/van that's equally as efficient? I agree an Expedition might be a bit excessive...but if you truly want a brighter future with the smell of roses in the air, I'm sure as hell not driving a Fiat 500.... I'm driving a '59 Cadillac that gets 100 mpg and smells like leather even though the seats are cloth. This is the American way, man...I want my cake and eat it too. If you truly were a forward thinking person, you would find a way to make your supersized value meal the healthiest thing to eat in the world and it would sit on the shelf right next to bean sprouts, spirulina, and seaweed. This is the problem....nobody has any vision. You like small cars because you are "told" to like small cars because it is socially acceptable. If this is truly the case, then go build a soap box derby car and Flintstone your way through the bay area. Car companies don't "define" categories, they chase opportunities hoping to make a product that sells. We were proposing B-segment cars as a means to a more "efficient' car in design school 10+ years ago and now...finally car companies are "catching up". If everyone started to want large cars again.....give it 5 years. If you think the trend of the car companies is to make a smaller more efficient car, look up the 16% increase in F-150 sales last year......they just want your money dude. You want a small car? We've got one of those in blue to match your eyes. :laugh:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Lamfalus said:


> A minivan is fine. It could go alongside this. But to call it a modern minivan competitor and a successor to the microbus in the same sentence wouldn't make sense. A microbus should be... micro. That 2001 concept dwarfs the original microbus.
> 
> Obviously the trend now is generally for smaller more efficient vehicles and I like it. People don't usually need an Expedition anymore than they need to supersize their Big Mac value meal.


FWIW, Compare:
Car:length/width/height/wheelbase/track(f/r)/weight

'60 T1: 4.29m/1.78m/1.89m/2.4m/(1.4m/1.4m)/2436#
'04 Concept T: 4.08/1.96/1.45/2.56/(1.6/1.6)/?
Bulli: 3.99/1.75/1.7/2.62/(1.5/1.5)/3150
'08 Honda Oddysey: 4.8/1.54/1.54/2.86/(1.56/1.56)/3527


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Lamfalus said:


> A minivan is fine. It could go alongside this. But to call it a modern minivan competitor and a successor to the microbus in the same sentence wouldn't make sense. A microbus should be... micro. That 2001 concept dwarfs the original microbus.
> 
> Obviously the trend now is generally for smaller more efficient vehicles and I like it. People don't usually need an Expedition anymore than they need to supersize their Big Mac value meal.


FWIW, Compare:
Car:length/width/height/wheelbase/track(f/r)/weight

*'60 T1: 4.29m/1.78m/1.89m/2.4m/(1.4m/1.4m)/2436#
*'04 Concept T: 4.08/1.96/1.45/2.56/(1.6/1.6)/?
+Bulli: 3.99/1.75/1.7/2.62/(1.5/1.5)/3150
*'08 Honda Oddysey: 4.8/1.54/1.54/2.86/(1.56/1.56)/3527 

* from Carfolio.com
+ from Feels_Road


----------



## lizard2806 (May 5, 2005)

*Sigh...crossing my fingers VW doesn't screw this up*

Is it just me, or does it seem that everytime VW puts a new idea van/suv out it's a dissapointment?

Tiguan. I was so excited about this. I small SUV that was good looking. When I finally saw it, there wasn;t enough room for a boxed lunch in the cargo area, much less luggage, strollers, sports gear, etc. Fine..so they were gearing this towards the singles, empty nesters, maybe even the one kid families that don;t go away much.

Routan. It's a Chrysler. Enough said.

Bulli. Granted, it's only a concept, but once again it looks as though there is no space in the rear. I have two dogs and two (soon to be a surprise number three) kids. How in the heck I am I supposed to fit in this "family" van for anything but a trip to get diapers at the store? I currently have a 2002 Weekender, and it's great. It works around town, and I can take it on a week long camping trip with dogs. It is, of course substantially bigger than the prototype Bulli.

I hope that VW reads this and they actually consider that people have "stuff" and "stuff" needs room. Given our laws make us use these ridiculously large child seats, boosters, etc we NEED to have room in the rear. 

Am I crazy? It's so frustrating!


----------



## silverbulletvw1 (Aug 19, 2011)

About time someone made a new vehicle with decent MPG potential AND a bed on the go 

The old concept was a beauty, however given the power hunger of most american I doubt it would be mated with anything less than a 3.0L engine.... sigh.


----------



## Charleston Joe (Mar 6, 2010)

I want one! The VW Bus needs to reemerge!


----------

